# My Little Pony Space marines - Updated 9/11/12



## Angelofdeath690

As i stated in the MLP Kill team thread I had planned several ideas for what I wanted to do and after reading feedback from that thread and bouncing it off several people (some of whom thought I was insane, if only they knew @[email protected]) I decided that I would go ahead with this side project. Also i needed a break from things and this seemed like a good way to do it. 

As such the first thing i want to say is that I have never used greenstuff to build anything, the most i have used it for is filling in holes or things. So some of the conversions are gonna look a bit weird and any help with that is appreciated. Ill try and lay out the different customizations im planning for each model and some pictures will hopefully make it easier to get where im going with it. 

For now the first post shall be of the greenstuff and the design notes for the first of the ponies im attempting. Due too having to order some parts since they weren't available to me I decided that Pinkie Pie would get the first work.


Pinkie pie shall be the Techmarine of the group and with that I will also be building a special Drop pod to go with her later. But for now I took a standard techmarine and removed his power axe and replaced it with a greenstuff candy cane (or power cane) if you wanna call it that. 









I do have to clean it up a bit more but im scared of breaking it and having to recover it over ><. any help with that would be appreciated. 

Following that is the modification of one of the power claws that shall become the Gummy claw in honor of the favored alligator. The eyes will hopefully come out well and









lastly for the green stuff modifications i wanted to give her a cupcake some where on this model and decided that her backpack could be the place for it. So....










and yes it sorta looks like a mushroom T__T lol i just couldn't figure out how to difference the two at this stage. aside the little cherry on top and a few lines i did to try and make the swirl affect. 

Any and all C&C before i take this to the spray and begin the paint job on it would be a big help. 

I will also be making some fluff possibly if i can get this all done. 
I have a few more ideas to add to pinky like some streamers on the base to give it a party look and maybe a hair style XD if i can figure out how to do her bouncy hair look. 

Hope you enjoy and hope to get more done to show it off.


----------



## Prometheus41k

Were you stoned when you started this project?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Nope, I dont touch the stuff, it makes me sick lol 

And I am quite serious about this project lol well as serious as one can be when planning this. ^^


----------



## Brother Emund

You need to mix the green stuff a bit more!
What is it with all the My Little Ponies creeping in on this Forum? :shok:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be keeping an eye on this. One of my friends is on a bit of a MLP trip at the moment, so I ill be showing her this lol


----------



## Hellados

omfg i love it 

please tell me the bikes are actually gonna be on horse back


----------



## Samules

Power cane? Isn't that a weapon exclusively used by the pimp marines? :biggrin: Once you make it red and white it won't be so obvious...


----------



## TheReverend

haha, i saw the other thread and have been loking forward to seeing the fruits of that crazy labour!! wil be keeping my eye on this one


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@ Hellados: I haven't decided if i will do a full company with everything or not. I'm not to big on playing space marines XD so if i do bikes they may get ponies to pull them >_> we shall see. 

@BrotherE: ah ok, i was mixing it as much as i could and it started to stick to my fingers alot so i thought it was enough XD. Its still not cured yet but im hoping it will by tonight so i can prime it with white and start working on the paint job.


----------



## Minizke1

What the....

HERESY, ALL OF IT. THIS ABOMINATION MUST BE PURGED WITH HOLY FIRE.


----------



## Azkaellon

Prometheus41k said:


> Were you stoned when you started this project?


I really hope he\she was because i feel REALLY SORRY for that tech marine.......Also i am amazed Serpion doesnt have "my little pony necrons" :shok:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Azkaellon said:


> I really hope heshe was because i feel REALLY SORRY for that tech marine.......Also i am amazed Serpion doesnt have "my little pony necrons" :shok:



On that note the 'MLP necrons' were on the table of ideas for things i was going to do >_>! so be afraid if i get to there. 

Also on that list is some MLP Tyranids (yes they ate something that bent them!) XD haha And nope i don't do drugs hehe im just natrually :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon

Angelofdeath690 said:


> On that note the 'MLP necrons' were on the table of ideas for things i was going to do >_>! so be afraid if i get to there.
> 
> Also on that list is some MLP Tyranids (yes they ate something that bent them!) XD haha And nope i don't do drugs hehe im just natrually :biggrin:


Dude you could stone a whole room from the looks of things with your BO.....:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Azkaellon said:


> I really hope heshe was because i feel REALLY SORRY for that tech marine.......Also i am amazed Serpion doesnt have "my little pony necrons" :shok:


One thing at a time mate. Some dork commissioned me for a primarch or something, then I have a comic strip and more ponies sketches to work on, and then I can make my warhammer ponies. :wacko: 


AoD, I like what you`ve started with, though personally I would have gone with a Deathwatch kill team as follows: 

Twilight Sparkle: Librarian (obvious psychic connection)

Applejack: Marine with Powerfist (AJ is strongest pony)

Rainbow Dash: Assault Marine (speed, flight, etc) 

Fluttershy: Apothecary (good with healing) 

Rarity: Techmarine: (designer and fabricator) 

Pinkie Pie: Marine with flamer (cupcakes) 


But what you have so far looks promising. I never would have thought to incorporate Gummy. :laugh:


----------



## jaysen

MLP's archnemesis, the Strawberry Shortcake Chaos Space Marine warband....


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> One thing at a time mate. Some dork commissioned me for a primarch or something, then I have a comic strip and more ponies sketches to work on, and then I can make my warhammer ponies. :wacko:
> 
> 
> AoD, I like what you`ve started with, though personally I would have gone with a Deathwatch kill team as follows:
> 
> Twilight Sparkle: Librarian (obvious psychic connection)
> 
> Applejack: Marine with Powerfist (AJ is strongest pony)
> 
> Rainbow Dash: Assault Marine (speed, flight, etc)
> 
> Fluttershy: Apothecary (good with healing)
> 
> Rarity: Techmarine: (designer and fabricator)
> 
> Pinkie Pie: Marine with flamer (cupcakes)
> 
> 
> But what you have so far looks promising. I never would have thought to incorporate Gummy. :laugh:


Well fuck im going to have nightmares now...........and GO BUILD THE FAIRY PRIMAR...er... i mean......DAMN PONYS! :blush:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well for mine it is gonna be a sorta kill team/remnants of a chapter.

Twilight Sparkle - Librarian w/terminator armor (i like the head part so i can add a horn XD)

Apple Jack - Sternguard veteran or Devastator

Rarity - Assault marine w/ dual power claws (jeweled up)

Rainbow Dash - A chapter champion w/wings (rainbow sword!)

Fluttershy - Apothacary (duh XD also gonna find a way to put Angel-bunny in)

Pinkie pie - Techmarine ( because she built the flying contraption XD, also because I have planned a Drop pod that opens up and plays 'singing telegram' when its opened like those singing birthday cards)

Spike - Banner carrier ( well cause he is carrying things again)

Luna - Chaplain (due to being loud and scaring everyone lol )

Celestia - Captain (well i couldn't figure out a chapter master I could design Lol)

so my list is sorta similar to yours, it was also affected because i didn't want to have to buy all kinds of boxes just for one piece XD.


----------



## Serpion5

Ah yes. The joys of disposable income and no woman to drain it. :laugh: 

Now I`m sad.  

Looking forward to seeing your progress. :grin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Serpion5 said:


> Ah yes. The joys of disposable income and no woman to drain it. :laugh:
> 
> Now I`m sad.



Mines not that disposable XD but it lets me do stuff with it and i know the feeling on the last part lol. I sprayed it tonight and hopefully the greenstuff will cure since the candycane is still kinda moving around but im gonna start preparing some mixes of colors to see if i can get the pinks i need.

I have a question for you tho since your on, do you have any suggestions on how to use greenstuff to make some hair like mane for the helmets. kinda like the roman style brushes on some helms but longer?

@ jaysen: if you did that, I would totally come find you and challenge your chaos XD


----------



## Serpion5

I can do it, but i`m not sure how to instruct on it tbh. I just kind of... can do it... :dunno: 

To start with, just make a solid shape, then you add the detail on a second layer. You can use a toothbrush to give a flowing hair appearance if you don`t rust yourself with the sculpting tool. Also, use water constantly. Wet your fingers, the sculpting tool and the putty itself, it will stop it sticking.

Also when you mix it, it should be completely one shade green, not spatters of blue and yellow.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Ok ill give that a try and thanks T__T i know im a noob with the stuff and i thought since it was sticky i had mixed it well enough. lol 


So i should make a small solid piece then add a second layer with the details on it?


----------



## Minizke1

Can someone with connections to the military y'know....lend me a Predator Drone for the weekend? I have one VERY priority target...that being these god-forsaken ponies.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@mini - i have many connections! would you like it dropped on your house or just the front lawn? ^^


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Oh dear, MLP and WH40K... Well I'll be watching THIS project log! The character/unit type matchups are right on too. This will be interesting.

As for the greenstuff, yes you definitely aren't mixing it enough. It should be a solid dark green, no blue or light green left. Having a good sculpting tool is also very important, hands alone won't be enough very often.

Also, I can't believe I'm suggesting this, but Cutie Mark Crusaders as a scout squad maybe?


----------



## Lubacca

I think this thread might be one of the signs of the Apocalypse.. Still I want to see what you come up with..


----------



## Serpion5

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Ok ill give that a try and thanks T__T i know im a noob with the stuff and i thought since it was sticky i had mixed it well enough. lol
> 
> 
> So i should make a small solid piece then add a second layer with the details on it?


Yes. Sculpt the general shape first, slightly smaller than what you want then let it dry overnight, After this you sculpt the details on top in a thinner layer. 


For example, to sculpt a full pony from entirely greenstuff, I am going to: 

1: Sculpt a round ball of greenstuff and a similar sized elliptical ball of greenstuff. Allow to dry overnight. 

2: Mold ears and a small snout onto the head, and possibly small ridges of the brows. Also add legs onto the body. Again, allow to dry overnight. 

3: Attach a neck between them, and perhaps a tail if the foundation is solid enough.. 

4: Sculpt the mane. Position on a base and leave to dry. 


As you can see, there is four days here, most of which is waiting time. Be prepared to play patience if you plan to make any complex sculpts.


----------



## koby

For new people to green stuff the secret really is water. Water your fingers and tools and keep them wet. I keep a little egg cup with water in so i have a supply when doing sculpting. The water stops it from sticking to you and your tools but becuase your model is dry, it sticks to the model. You need to mix it untill it is fully green. Hence green stuff


----------



## LukeValantine

Damn you green stuff damn you to the moooooon!


----------



## Serpion5

But in a thousand years, the stars will aid in its escape.  

And it shall bring about putty eternal. 


On topic now, have you given any thought to devising a special homebrew rule for each of these? Because that alone would make them all the more fun.


----------



## LukeValantine

However would it double the fun?


----------



## Serpion5

It would double the fun. And make them 20% cooler at the same time. 

In ten seconds flat.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Serpion5 said:


> On topic now, have you given any thought to devising a special homebrew rule for each of these? Because that alone would make them all the more fun.


What can I say? I'm an enabler. 

@AoD: Let me know if you want to talk about less broken rules.


*Applejack*
*Applebucker: *_If A.J. wields a power fist, she ignores the Initiative 1 penalty. Her CC weapons are also considered thunder hammers.

_*Meet Bucky McGillycuddy and Kicks McGee:*_ In assaults, A.J. may also make two additional attacks at Str 10 AP 1 with her legs, which also count as power weapons. Against vehicles, she automatically hits. For armor penetration use 2d6 + Str 10. Additionally, any hits that inflict damage also inflict "crew shaken" results._


*Fluttershy*
*Staremaster: *_Should Fluttershy come into contact with any Monstrous creature, the creature must roll a Leadership test using +2d6 dice. If the creature succeeds, future actions are resolved normally. If the creature fails, it will take no action other than to move back 6" in a straight line. 

Should Fluttershy assault the Monstrous creature during her assault phase, treat the Monstrous creatures WS and T as -2d6 and Initiative 1. Change Fluttershy statistics as follows, with additional rules: WS and T as +2d6; Initiative 8; assault weapons as power weapons, Str 10, and/or AP 1; plus additional attacks equal to Monstrous creature's present number of wounds; and re-roll failed to hit and to wound rolls. _


*Pinkie Pie
Pinkie Sense: *_The player is allowed to re-roll any results (failure or success--whichever is funnier) that involve Pinkie Pie. The opponent is forced to re-roll any results (failure or success if Pinkie Pie is within 18" of the model._
*
(Pinkie) Cupcakes: *_For every turn friendly models are in base contact with Pinkie, the models gain +1 temporary wound for a maximum of 7 additional wounds._
*
(Pinkie) Breaking into Song:* _During any actions involving Pinkie Pie or a squad that she is attached to, the player must sing out loud (audible enough for the opponent opposite to hear) lyrics from any of Pinkie Pie's songs. As long as this is done, all her special "Pinkie" rules are accessible, otherwise, use her other powers._

*Party of One:* _If any enemy model takes a shooting action within 18" of Pinkie, Pinkie immediately is placed into base contact with the model and assaults it as if she was armed with a witchblade. Treat her as Initiative 8. 

This action may be repeated as many times as necessary. Enemy models may only assault during their assault phase.

_*Muffins:* _In assault, treat Pinkie's weapons as poisoned, wounding on a 2+ and her strength as 10.
_*

Rainbow Dash*
*Sonic Rainboom:* _Once per game, Rainbow Dash may move 18" in a straight line ignoring any obstacles including impassable terrain and enemy units. Dash must end in a clear space. 

Once Rainbow Dash has ended movement, but before the shooting phase, place the Apocalypse Hellstorm template along the 18" line traveled beginning from her start point and the Apocalypse large blast template centered on her present location. All enemy models under the templates must save versus one Str 10 AP 1 blast. 

All friendly models in line of sight gain one psychic power for the duration of the player's present turn._


*Rarity*
*Carousel Couture:* _Should Rarity remain in base contact with a model for one full turn, she may "makeover" the model. At the player's discretion, the model's wargear may be changed to wargear or equal or lesser value. 

If Rarity remains in base contact with the model for an additional turn, the wargear may come from another type of model altogether. This replaces Rarity's assault attack._

*Fainting Couch:* _Should Rarity ever be brought to zero wounds, the model is not removed from play, rather it is set reclining upon a couch. On a roll of 6 on a D6, Rarity is brought back into play. For every pony in base contact, add a +1 to the roll._


*Twilight Sparkle
Friendship is Magic: *_Should Twilight remain in base contact with Applejack, Fluttershy, Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, and Rarity for one turn without taking any actions (moving, shooting, assaults, and especially psychic powers), she will activate her special power: Friendship is Magic. Rainbow-colored energy will engulf all enemy models, they must make a Leadership test with +3d6 dice or disengage from combat and retreat 18" in a straight line. Successful activation of this power means the game will end on the player's turn, even if the opponent has not yet taken his turn._


I like to think that the (broken) rules have captured the essence of every pony.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

koby said:


> For new people to green stuff the secret really is water. Water your fingers and tools and keep them wet. I keep a little egg cup with water in so i have a supply when doing sculpting. The water stops it from sticking to you and your tools but becuase your model is dry, it sticks to the model. You need to mix it untill it is fully green. Hence green stuff


thanks for the advice, ill try and do that.


@ serpion: ill have to work on simple stuff before building full models like you XD also ill work on the rules things since Dicrel put one up. 

I have been trying to figure out the mix ratio to get pinkie's color scheme since i dont have tentacle pink to work with.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So i tested out a couple mixes and settled on this one for pinkie pie's body color. I mixed a 50/50 mix of skull white and scab red to give it a bit darker tone than what i would use for fluttershy. 




















i have to mix the color for her hair using a warlock purple with skull white to get the darker tone and use it for the trim and stuff. then on to work on gummy! 

C&C is welcome!

And to Lord_murdock I actually have an idea for that comment of yours  stay tuned later for those.


----------



## Minizke1

Dicrel Seijin said:


> What can I say? I'm an enabler.
> 
> @AoD: Let me know if you want to talk about less broken rules.
> 
> 
> *Applejack*
> *Applebucker: *_If A.J. wields a power fist, she ignores the Initiative 1 penalty. Her CC weapons are also considered thunder hammers.
> 
> _*Meet Bucky McGillycuddy and Kicks McGee:*_ In assaults, A.J. may also make two additional attacks at Str 10 AP 1 with her legs, which also count as power weapons. Against vehicles, she automatically hits. For armor penetration use 2d6 + Str 10. Additionally, any hits that inflict damage also inflict "crew shaken" results._
> 
> 
> *Fluttershy*
> *Staremaster: *_Should Fluttershy come into contact with any Monstrous creature, the creature must roll a Leadership test using +2d6 dice. If the creature succeeds, future actions are resolved normally. If the creature fails, it will take no action other than to move back 6" in a straight line.
> 
> Should Fluttershy assault the Monstrous creature during her assault phase, treat the Monstrous creatures WS and T as -2d6 and Initiative 1. Change Fluttershy statistics as follows, with additional rules: WS and T as +2d6; Initiative 8; assault weapons as power weapons, Str 10, and/or AP 1; plus additional attacks equal to Monstrous creature's present number of wounds; and re-roll failed to hit and to wound rolls. _
> 
> 
> *Pinkie Pie
> Pinkie Sense: *_The player is allowed to re-roll any results (failure or success--whichever is funnier) that involve Pinkie Pie. The opponent is forced to re-roll any results (failure or success if Pinkie Pie is within 18" of the model._
> *
> (Pinkie) Cupcakes: *_For every turn friendly models are in base contact with Pinkie, the models gain +1 temporary wound for a maximum of 7 additional wounds._
> *
> (Pinkie) Breaking into Song:* _During any actions involving Pinkie Pie or a squad that she is attached to, the player must sing out loud (audible enough for the opponent opposite to hear) lyrics from any of Pinkie Pie's songs. As long as this is done, all her special "Pinkie" rules are accessible, otherwise, use her other powers._
> 
> *Party of One:* _If any enemy model takes a shooting action within 18" of Pinkie, Pinkie immediately is placed into base contact with the model and assaults it as if she was armed with a witchblade. Treat her as Initiative 8.
> 
> This action may be repeated as many times as necessary. Enemy models may only assault during their assault phase.
> 
> _*Muffins:* _In assault, treat Pinkie's weapons as poisoned, wounding on a 2+ and her strength as 10.
> _*
> 
> Rainbow Dash*
> *Sonic Rainboom:* _Once per game, Rainbow Dash may move 18" in a straight line ignoring any obstacles including impassable terrain and enemy units. Dash must end in a clear space.
> 
> Once Rainbow Dash has ended movement, but before the shooting phase, place the Apocalypse Hellstorm template along the 18" line traveled beginning from her start point and the Apocalypse large blast template centered on her present location. All enemy models under the templates must save versus one Str 10 AP 1 blast.
> 
> All friendly models in line of sight gain one psychic power for the duration of the player's present turn._
> 
> 
> *Rarity*
> *Carousel Couture:* _Should Rarity remain in base contact with a model for one full turn, she may "makeover" the model. At the player's discretion, the model's wargear may be changed to wargear or equal or lesser value.
> 
> If Rarity remains in base contact with the model for an additional turn, the wargear may come from another type of model altogether. This replaces Rarity's assault attack._
> 
> *Fainting Couch:* _Should Rarity ever be brought to zero wounds, the model is not removed from play, rather it is set reclining upon a couch. On a roll of 6 on a D6, Rarity is brought back into play. For every pony in base contact, add a +1 to the roll._
> 
> 
> *Twilight Sparkle
> Friendship is Magic: *_Should Twilight remain in base contact with Applejack, Fluttershy, Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, and Rarity for one turn without taking any actions (moving, shooting, assaults, and especially psychic powers), she will activate her special power: Friendship is Magic. Rainbow-colored energy will engulf all enemy models, they must make a Leadership test with +3d6 dice or disengage from combat and retreat 18" in a straight line. Successful activation of this power means the game will end on the player's turn, even if the opponent has not yet taken his turn._
> 
> 
> I like to think that the (broken) rules have captured the essence of every pony.


You're going straight to hell


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Mini i have already taken these rules and added them with ones I had made and maybe soon even stats! *maniacal laugh maniacal laugh* 

Also on a small note, i manage to paint quite a bit more of pinkie and hopefully later today i can take a pic *forgot camera and 2 paints that i needed so i can finish ><* grrr.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Minizke1 said:


> You're going straight to hell


You aren't the first to tell me that.  

@AoD: I'll come up with some Tremor/Quake attack for A.J.; still thinking about the "You Will Love Me!!!!!" and Vorpal Bunny rules for Fluttershy; the "Sonic Rainnuke" for Dash; another rule for Twilight; and I've been thinking about Company Banner rules for Spike (one will be that the banner doubles as a teleport homer).

Let me know if you actually do plan on making Celestia and Luna, I have some ideas on what kind of rules they could have.


----------



## LukeValantine

If you want to give em all special rules you will have to limit the models to being squad leaders or HQ's as it will bring a ordinary game to a standstill to have to resolve 10+ special rules from 6+ models.


----------



## Serpion5

Angelofdeath690 said:


> thanks for the advice, ill try and do that.
> 
> 
> @ serpion: ill have to work on simple stuff before building full models like you XD also ill work on the rules things since Dicrel put one up.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out the mix ratio to get pinkie's color scheme since i dont have tentacle pink to work with.


50/50 Warlock Purple and Skull white is almost exactly tentacle pink. 



LukeValantine said:


> If you want to give em all special rules you will have to limit the models to being squad leaders or HQ's as it will bring a ordinary game to a standstill to have to resolve 10+ special rules from 6+ models.


The rules should be simpler. My take: 


*Applejack:* AJ counts as being equipeed with a powerfist. 

Element of Honesty: No enemy units may infiltrate in an army opposing AJ. 

*Fluttershy:* Fluttershy counts as being equipped with a jump pack and Rending Hooves. 

Element of Kindness: All enemy units at the start of every player turn within 6" of Fluttershy must take a Ld test on 3D6. If this is failed, they will come under the pony player`s control for the remainder of the game. 

*Pinkie Pie:* Pinkie Pie has the Fleet of hoof and counts as being equipped with Rending Hooves.

Element of Laughter: pinkie Pie and all friendly units within 12" benefit from Feel No Pain USR. In addition, these units also benefit from fearless and will not suffer from the No Retreat rule. 

*Rarity:* Rarity counts as being equipped with Rending Hooves. 

Element of Generosity: Once per turn, Rarity can confer any piece of wargear upon a friendly model within 12". This can include any ranged or cc weapon, or any armour or other wargear. The effect lasts until the end of the game turn. 

*Rainbow Dash:* RD counts as being equipped with Rending Hooves and a Jump Pack. RD can jump 18" rather than 12" and has the fleet special rule. 

Element of Loyalty: If an enemy model successfully wounds one of RD`s allies, RD will benefit from Furious Charge, Hit and Run, and Counterattack for the remainder of the game. 


*Twilight Sparkle:* Twilight counts as being equipped with Rending Hooves. In adition, her extensive studying allows her to make use of any psychic power known to Imperial forces. She can use two powers per turn. 

Element of Magic: Twilight`s save is Invulnerable. In addition, she can reroll failed psychic tests and ignores Perils of the Warp on a roll of 2+. 



*Elements of Harmony:* 

If Applejack, Pinkie Pie, Fluttershy, Rainbow Dash and Rarity are all within 6" of Twilight Sparkle at the beginning of the owning player turn, they may forgo all action for that turn in order to use the Elements of Harmony power. Pass a single psychic test (as per Twilight Sparkle`s Element of Magig special rule). If passed, nominate an enemy model on the board. All enemy models within 4D6" will suffer D6 S10 AP1 hits. The target model is then removed from play with no saves of any kind allowed.


----------



## LukeValantine

Well we are throwing rules around I thought I would give the OP some balanced 5th edd rules just encase they decide to do a nightmare moon or celestia model.

Celestia and nightmare moon count as chapter masters stats wise.

Pt: 150
*Princess Celestia.
*
*Special rules*:
_Fearless, relentless, Alicorn, Psyker, Solar Goddess.
_
*Wargear*: _Power hooves, Jump Pack, melta horn_.

*Alicorn*: _Beings of near godlike magical power alicorns seem to defy the laws of natural space. Alicorns can fly 18" rather then the typical 12 allotted to jump infantry, and come with a 3+ inv save.
_
*Solar Goddess*: _At any point during a game Celestia can voluntarily cancel the effects of night fighting. Additionally Cleestia can call down a sun spot on a section of the battle field once per game. This counts as a shooting attack with the following profile. Str5 AP3 large blast.
_

pt: 160
*Nightmare moon*
*Special rules*
_Fearless, relentless, alicorn, psyker, Queen of the Night._

Wargear; _power hooves, jump pack, plasma horn.
_
*Queen of the night*:_ Nightmare moon may on her turn make the entire table subject to the night fight rules for the entire game turn, additionally nightmare moon may once per game make every enemy unit in 12" take a leadership check or fall back._


----------



## Angelofdeath690

These are very interesting rules, ill have to see what i can make of them to make a broken set and a play legal set (if i really want to use them on the field like that XD) so that I can make Dicrel cringe from fighting them lol.

For celestia im torn between chapter master or Captain.... i have reasons for both. 

As for Luna i had a thought of letting her take the captain or (more appropriate for her) Chaplain slot. (since she scares everyone and is loud when she wants).

Rules wise for them I haven't thought up much yet. 

Im gonna actually put some time tonight after im done with some stuff to paint up pinky. Im gonna try a 75/25 warlock to white and see if it comes out darker like pinky's hair. Tentacle pink isn't quite dark enough for her hair i think . i could be wrong since i haven't seen the color in a while.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

A bit of an update since I shouldn't slack off to much with my poor painting duties. It didn't contrast quiite as much as I wanted but it does show when in the light the difference between the two colors used. I account it to my painting skills or lack there of but its in the final stages, just needs some wash and putting on the cutie mark. 





















these were taken in the daytime (one of the few times i was awake) As always C&C is welcome.


----------



## Something Yellow

I don't want to shatter your dreams but if you do a whole army like this it won't get any GOOD attention. Seems like a bit waste of money to me, then again I'm not a fan of Ponies so it must might just be me.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Something Yellow said:


> I don't want to shatter your dreams but if you do a whole army like this it won't get any GOOD attention. Seems like a bit waste of money to me, then again I'm not a fan of Ponies so it must might just be me.


As it stands, it's in no way a legal army--there are no troops, just HQ with a Command Squad, Libby, Techmarine, and possibly a Chappy and Chapter Master. And that's not even counting the music box Drop Pod. 

If AoD does field this, I'll probably be the first guinea pig (re: victim) and I've already made my allegiance clear.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well ive been slacking mostly due to finals week coming up and im behind on work. Soo i took at look at some of my stuff i have working on and put together some things i needed to and even got the wings for Fluttershy and Dash. Then i took a look at pinkie again and decided after giving her a wash....I need to try a lighter pink and so after a bit of looking i found one and here is the repaint on the body. Gonna do all the touch up work once i get a couple of feedback on the new color scheme.











I will do the wash over this and add in the details but i wanna get this body color right before i do >_<. Any opinons for those that know or care I will graciously accept as its starting to drive me a little crazy :crazy: ....well more than normal.


----------



## notsoevil

Wow.

This is insane.

I feel like I've gone insane and this thread is the result and/or cause.


----------



## LukeValantine

Its a perfectly legal army...in apocalypse. Just call them the six horses of the apocalypse.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, the new pink is more along the lines of Fluttershy's mane than Pinkie's coat. Consider using a wash to... I'm not sure of the words--the color should be more intense/vibrant.


----------



## InkedDnA

nice....nice.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

This thread sure seems to be getting alot of attention...It is a little out there AoD, but to each there own. I think you fluff and concepts are great. The fact that you are putting time and effort into something that *YOU* enjoy is what makes the hobby so great. Tho, if you ever deployed that on the table I would probably shot myself...LOL, win by technicallity!

Keep it up and have fun!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Pusser

I am at the same time frightened and delighted.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> This thread sure seems to be getting alot of attention...It is a little out there AoD, but to each there own. I think you fluff and concepts are great. The fact that you are putting time and effort into something that *YOU* enjoy is what makes the hobby so great. Tho, if you ever deployed that on the table I would probably shot myself...LOL, win by technicallity!
> 
> Keep it up and have fun!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE



Lol thanks alot DoE, i still have a long way to go in terms of skill to get to where you and Serion them are in painting and modeling XD. As for the last part, that is the secret plan to defeating many armies! Put fluttershy up front and make her smile and the enemy surrenders instantly!! muahahaha, If all else fails we can just have pinkie land in her drop pod and drive everyone more insane than Chaos lol

I have a few pictures including a couple of the first attempt at the cuttie mark. (My new brush i bought just for the ultra fine detail broke in the store when i bought it so,..ya i had to go at it with a normal brush set XD).








I tried to use another brush after this to clean up the edges a bit thou i think i need to fix my new brush to get it very clean. Still need to clean up edges but the new was of Baal Red over the light pink seems to be working it toward that darker pink but still noticibly different than the 'hair' color. 









I might use one more coat to finish off the darkening then redo the edges of the shoulders and anywhere its 'hair' color with a mix of the old color that isn't so purple heavy. then comes the final touches and making the base a little prettier (maybe rocrette color with some party streamers and things XD if i can make em.










I may also redo the coloring of gummy's eyes to a lighter purple. Hormguant is what im leaning toward. Also the progress on RD is almost done!. Im still debating on whether to remove her backpack or leave it on but with the wings as they are I might just take it off and go with the wings only. 
As always C&C is wecome!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, the Baal Red wash does make it less Fluttershy and more Pinkie Pie. 

As for the cutie mark, I would suggest using Sakura Micro pens, .01 or .005 if you can find it. I think they only come in black though (you can at least get the strings).

And I am curious as to what Rainbow Dash looks like.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Hmm, the Baal Red wash does make it less Fluttershy and more Pinkie Pie.
> 
> As for the cutie mark, I would suggest using Sakura Micro pens, .01 or .005 if you can find it. I think they only come in black though (you can at least get the strings).
> 
> And I am curious as to what Rainbow Dash looks like.



The pens are a good idea, but the strings on the ballons on her cutie mark are colored so i oppted to try with the paint first lol. If they come in the right colors id happily use them if they will work on the surface. As for dash she is the standard champion but with wings and if i can do the shield up right and maybe >_> attempt the greenstuff mane (to help cover up part of the backpart that isn't being covered by the wings you will have a small idea of what is planned for her.


----------



## Serpion5

You`re referring to them as female? 

They`re marines dude. >.>


----------



## Angelofdeath690

uhhhh >_> right I um forgot that XD haha. Or maybe they are SoB hidng in armor! I did think after a bit of using a SoB for some of them since then i can do the hair trick too without as much trouble XD


----------



## LukeValantine

....They are pony themed marines.....is gender really your primary concern with the concept?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I am very concerned!!! i mean if i dont make sure I could be clashing colors! XP 

(in seriousness i don't care im just used to refering to the Mane 6 as female so its a habit) XD


----------



## LukeValantine

Speaking of which I once had a unicorn marine that may give you ideas, Ah good old emperors children the only army where a marine with a huge flowing top not, unicorn style horn and a bio mechanical tail doesn't look out of place.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Luke I wouldn't mind seeing pics of it if you wanted.

Sorry i haven't updated for a bit, camera is acting up so I can't take pics but i have been working on the figure. It is almost done, i want to add a balloon, possibly out of greenstuff on the base. I also started and have set up most of RD, have to get the hair and the cutie mark that is going on the shield. Does anyone know a good way to removed the emblem completley from a shield. (using my file takes long and isn't even ). Also a good way to remove the emblem from the Librarian in terminator armor as I want to put twilight's cutie mark there instead. 

Any suggestions to help are welcome and ill hope to have pics up soon of Pinkie pie finished. (Maybe with Party cannon!)


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So after not getting much sleep due to people calling me! I decided to track down the other camera and get some shots of the near complete pinkie pie. Aside missing the cannon (which im still hunting down) it only needs a little confetti on the base and maybe that balloon. So I can officially call this one near completion. Not one of my best paint jobs but getting the mixing right and then redo'ing it due to not liking the match really made it hard but I am happy with the result at the end. 

First off I add some streamers to the base to help with the party look, they were shavings from some drilling of other figures that were donated XD. I just tossed them around and probably should have done more (which i still kinda can add a few more. 









A side shot of the cutie mark again after a few more touch ups. I really wish those pens came in colors that i could work with it would have helped more for cleaning up the lines.










A shot of gummy with the new eye color as well!. I might have not added enough white to the mix so its not as light as it could have.











And as a bonus..... previews of early Rainbow Dash!









Gonna add the 'mane' hair on the helmet to add a bit more and add a greenstuff made emblem of her cutie on the shield. 

Thanks to those that offer the C&C and take a look! hope to get some more stuff done and maybe work on my other projects as well (been slacking and only painting them to during breaks from painting the ponies XD. 

Any C&C is welcome as usual and if you have any ideas to add I would love to hear them!.


----------



## Yria&Ogyon

I love the idea of this project.. It's like trolling the game. Nice. 

Though I saw many times,in this forum as well as in other ones, too, that the solution to use GS is water, I really disagree. Water helps GS not to stick hard on you tools/fingers, but it ain't gives anything to it, to make it better/easier to sculpt with. (Btw using water, I feel like it sets it a little bit). 
What I use is Vaseline. Sink your tools in vaseline (ok this sounds weird.. lol), cover your fingers with it, and start mixing the GS. The material will become softer, almost as if it was FIMO. Will be easy to use, and easier to smoothen its surfaces with dental tools, or clay shapers. It also extends the cure time. Ofc, before painting it, you should wash it with dish washing soap (though this should be done IMO with everymodel before priming them).

HF!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I'm curious, what kind of basing you plan for Pinkie Pie? I would suggest not putting the streamers and such down until it's actually flocked or what have you.

For the parchment on the left hip and the purity seals on the right, I say cheat and get a Sakura micro pen.

Beyond that, yeah, it looks like you're almost done.

As for Rainbow Dash... I might as well be the first to say it--mold lines. You have some still left on the left leg and left side of the helmet that I can see. 

And it does look like you still need to sand down the remains of the shield emblem. Those raised edges are really going to show up more when painted.

I am curious what the back looks like. How did you attach the sanguinary wings sans backpack? 

Otherwise, I really like the look of the model (though my preference would have been to model the head looking toward the sword rather than over the shield, but that's just my aesthetics).


----------



## LukeValantine

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Luke I wouldn't mind seeing pics of it if you wanted.


Sorry it took so long I was doing finals.


----------



## turel2

This thread is a nightmare and disturbing. Therefore I fully support it in all ways XD


----------



## Serpion5

It`s inspirational is what it is. :so_happy:


----------



## Minizke1

YOU BOUGHT FORGE WORLD BITS TO MAKE THIS BULLSHIT?

If I ever meet you you're getting a nice hard slap to the face. 

With a baseball bat.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Minizke1 said:


> YOU BOUGHT FORGE WORLD BITS TO MAKE THIS BULLSHIT?


when did i do that? :shok: the wings are from the Sanguinairs kit. I dont believe i have gotten any FW stuff yet but maybe!! XD

As an update Pinkie is done and I will have a finished pic (the confetti didn't cooperate well) and then some more stuff that has been done with a preview of Fluttershy!! hopefully hehe.


----------



## LukeValantine

Minizke1 said:


> YOU BOUGHT FORGE WORLD BITS TO MAKE THIS BULLSHIT?
> 
> If I ever meet you you're getting a nice hard slap to the face.
> 
> With a baseball bat.


Are you talking to me? If so I will direct your attention to the fact that the painting and conversion work done on my EC model is at least 3 times better then anything you have ever done in the hobby, but judging by your idiotic rant I take it that rational discussion is something beyond your limited abilities so I will simply opt to ignore you instead.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Really..?
Someone having a bit of fun with their hobby is enough to incite random threats of violence... its a sad day indeed.


----------



## Dawnstar

Nah I reckon he's just jealous that he can't have one for himself 

Sweet work dude! Keep it up and looking forward to seeing Rainbow Dash finished


----------



## Minizke1

LukeValantine said:


> Are you talking to me? If so I will direct your attention to the fact that the painting and conversion work done on my EC model is at least 3 times better then anything you have ever done in the hobby, but judging by your idiotic rant I take it that rational discussion is something beyond your limited abilities so I will simply opt to ignore you instead.


Sir, I was kidding. I would never assault someone with a baseball bat.

Without first hammering some nails into it.


----------



## Minizke1

In all seriousness, I really don't care, in fact the work on that EC model is fantastic, I just feel that my incoherent rage needs a way to be vented out. :biggrin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I figured you were kidding about the violence part. Ive heard lots of things being a pony lover among other things XD so i let most of it slide. 


On the other hand I will use these great ponies to destroy your armies Mini!!! Muahahaha (insert maniacal laugh)

*that is ...if you don't..mind that much*


----------



## Minizke1

I have 3 words for your ponies to think about.

Vindicator Siege Tank.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Minizke1 said:


> I have 3 words for your ponies to think about.
> 
> Vindicator Siege Tank.


I have 3 words for you! 

Pinkie's Cupcake Land Raider!.... ok thats four words.


----------



## Minizke1

hehehe. I shot an Eldar Titan in the shin with my vindicator and killed it last time I played. 

Silly Brony, learn to count.


----------



## Svartmetall

Someone just posted this over at myconfinedspace - *Warhammer Applejack*...


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Svartmetall said:


> Someone just posted this over at myconfinedspace - *Warhammer Applejack*...


And i got delayed so can't put up pics yet (im really sorry!!) as for that image, I have seen it before and for a bit I thought about it but I really didn't wanna make it so simple as that XD.

It was a design choice thou and maybe if i feel like it I will try it out.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Svartmetall said:


> Someone just posted this over at myconfinedspace - *Warhammer Applejack*...


The ejected apple cores--that shows some (disturbing) thought went into the weapon mechanics. I like it. :so_happy:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So i have been slacking thanks to the end of the year and needing to do a few things here and there which made me a bit slow on working on it. It has nothing to do with the fact that I am fearful of greenstuff still XD.

I managed to put together some of the needed touches so I can begin spraying and painting on many of the models. With the finishing up of Pinkie and officially saying that model is finished and I can work on other things. First up is a few shots of Dash since i have shown him off.










The mane isn't quite perfect as i hoped it could be but after putting it on, i realized that it is tough to shape things with wings in the way lol. But I am content with how it looks on it and hope that my painting it will bring it to look better. The emblem on the shield was a bit tougher because of the tearing when i tried to cut out the bolt part of it. I ended up using the damaged part and moving it to create the zig zag effect. 

Next up is Fluttershy, its only a glimpse but I figure I will atleast put up an image or two of my Apothocary since ive been behind.








And a shot of the wings back since it took a bit to get them to sit just right.










Thats it for now but any early C&C is welcome as Ill probably start work on Dash this weekend. Hope to get up shots of the first few paint jobs for him and maybe even a mostly finished one XD. Good gaming to all!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

A quick update since i slacked on the weekend and didn't get all of it done like I was supposed to. I did retouch up the RD and Fluttershy figures and felt I owe it to post up some of the WIP shots. I do have a question on the color for RD, particularly serpion since he is a fan of her. Is her color ice blue or Ice blue w/ skull white? The current color is ice blue but I dunno if its too dark or not.



















I will try to take some pics with a better lighting when it gets day time. But would i be wrong in saying that its night light enough? C&C welcome from anyone willing to answer.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Angel, Dash looks good (I feel sorry for that poor Marine :grin: ) The blue doesnt appear to dark. Paint the wing feathers with white and then I would add a simple wash of Asurman blue to the entire model as it will help define and add depth to Dash. Just a suggestion =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Serpion5

I think Dashie needs a light drybrush with a mix of enchanted blue and Hawk turquoise. 

Then do the extremes with an ice blue drybrush and give it an asurment blue wash.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Serpion5 said:


> I think Dashie needs a light drybrush with a mix of enchanted blue and Hawk turquoise.
> 
> Then do the extremes with an ice blue drybrush and give it an asurment blue wash.


More blue for me to buy XD but okay. My drybrushing skills are poor tho so hopefully i dont mess it up. Ive not seen that color wash o.o is it home made?

@DoE: im thinking of using a little mix of white/ice blue to highlight the wings a little. to give them a difference and maybe a wash depending on how they look.


----------



## Serpion5

Use a large drybrush. And asurmen blue is a citadel colour.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, yeah, I think I need to see what it looks like in the daytime. I can see the wings of the aquila were not painted and are still grey--did you undercoat? Or did you just paint the basecoat on? A white undercoat would have lightened the blue (or so I would think).

If you did use a white undercoat and that is what I see on the shield emblem and the purity seal, then yeah, the light is too yellow to give a good indication as to the true color of the armor.


----------



## CardShark

my college roomy is also a broney he sends his regards


----------



## Kharnas

The real burning and thoroughly overlooked question is:

Why do grown men know so much about little girls ponies..........


----------



## Serpion5

Kharnas said:


> The real burning and thoroughly overlooked question is:
> 
> Why do grown men know so much about little girls ponies..........


You are... so far behind the times.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well I tried a little dry brushing and I think I got a bit more paint on it than I wanted too so I started going over it with a mix of skull white and ice blue. It is a bit lighter now. ( did the wings and shoulders so far) and to help out with the pictures from here on I bought a cool light bulb so the 'warm' color thing should not be a problem from here on since I can't take pic's during the day often. 


























A few shots of RD with the mix on it. The shield and helmet are still in the old color but the wings and shoulders are in the lighter one. Can you tell the difference?

I have also begun work on Fluttershy while i let my brain settle on the coloring for RD. (I dont look forward to mastering her rainbows! or how to hue the sword. Im thinking a rainbow pattern down the edges?

C&C welcome!


----------



## Serpion5

That looks better. :good: 

The difference is visible. For the rainbow, just use three colours as it will be far easier. 

Red (or orange), green and yellow should work. Ditto the sword, alternatively paint the blade to match RD's eyes.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So after a ton of deliberation and fighting myself over the color choices and the difficulty of painting the mane with the wings there I can now unveil an almost complete (no cutie mark on shoulder) Rainbow Dash!. Im gonna try something new with the mark once i figure out the trick to it lol. 










First off, i need to work on my writing XD so yes i realize it is a little less than perfect on that. It is supposed to say Arcus Iris if anyone is curious. 











The blade is a wash of warlock purple that I wanted to try and mimic a more glow power sword rather than the crackling energy style. 
The mane gave me a bit of trouble since i couldn't maneuver my broken brush into all the spots in a straight line. His tabard is also done in the rainbow pattern from RD's mane.










Ive never done power weapons before so any commentary is welcome on that part. If i can redo it properly I will make an attempt! I also need to decide how i wish to make up the base. I am thinking some kind of cloud pattern maybe? but he is standing so might be hard lol.


As an extra bonus because I am having a bit of trouble deciding on the color choice for Fluttershy I painted each of her wings in one of the two colors im fighting over right now. I would be happy with anyone's opinion before i start painting the whole model.










The left wing (facing from this pic) is done with a mix of bleached bone/sunburst yellow, the right wing is a skull white/sunburst mix. I dunno if i want the lighter color that becomes a little see through'ish or go with the darker one that doesn't but isn't as soft pastel as Fluttershy might be.


----------



## TechBaNe

Amazing work on this fiendish project, so far! I've only just got into the series, and I must say that Fluttershy is my favourite and having Angel in there is a great addition.

As for colour, I'd go with the lighter shade because you can use washes to add some darkness to the deeper parts and keep it more or less a pastel tone.


----------



## CardShark

neither look quite right perhaps a bit less yellow when mixing


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Looking good there!

As for Fluttershy, I agree that both colours are a bit too yellow. Personally, I've always seen her as a bit more beige than yellow actually... Maybe sunburst yellow is too bright a colour to base it off of?

Still, good work!


----------



## LukeValantine

Much improved from your first steps into this project, well done.


----------



## LTP

I don't actually know anything about my little pony but this thread made me lol 

Keep on posting!


----------



## Serpion5

I think the left wing is closer, but I'm not sure. 

Keep going. :biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Like the others, you should go lighter. I usually think of the color as similar to custard. 

Maybe a white undercoat/basecoat with a yellow wash. (Does GW even make a yellow wash?)


----------



## Serpion5

Gryphonne Sepia.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Serpion5 said:


> Gryphonne Sepia.


I always thought that was similar to Devlan Mud in being a kind of brown wash. Nice to know.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

A quick check in and a post of the color i found recently. The left wing (in the pic) is done with a skull white basecoat and then i painted the paint over it. 










I did the legs with the same paint but without the basecoat to see how it would come out. 


















Comments? thoughts? on the color choice XD


----------



## cirs85

looks like paint was really thin, maybe a few more coats, then a wash to make the yellow pop.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I agree with cirs85. You need a couple of coats to get an even color throughout. Still, that pale yellow is Fluttershy.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

After a busy weekend (and very little sleep still) I managed to get a few pics of the current state of our favorite (mainly mine) Apothacary. Ive also been reading The Last Ditch so its distracting me XD. 

Now on to some pics of Fluttershy.






























Gonna work on the details next using Hawk Turquoise for the eyes and the eyes on Angel. Im a little hesitant on the black coloring to highlight the lines in the armor. I tried a wash and it wasn't popping just right. Sepia made it darker like the grill on the helmet but for some of the lines it just didn't work. Tips? (still quite new to painting marines lol)

Also I have a question to post. After alot of thought and no way for me to make a solid decision I decided to ask everyone here. For Applejack would it be best to use: 
1. A veteran marine with 2 power fists.
2. A terminator (some variant)
3. Heavy bolter one like the pic with AJ marine with the apple bolter?

I can't decide and with Rarity beginning to get paint on her and Fluttershy finishing up. Only Twilight is left after and i have to decide on AJ.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well a bit of a late update again (sigh this is a habit) I had actually finished most of fluttershy when i realised i lacked the color for the eyes... and i dont wanna buy a bottle of hawk turquoise for one eye XD. So im stuck finishing the last touches on the model as it stands now but i feel it is complete for the most part. I have also been messing around to get Rarity a bit more solid in color as the primer was acting up due to humidity.


First off will be Fluttershy the Apothacary w/ cutie mark!~









Also Angel bunny got his eyes and an angry scowl going! 









Im also digging the pink chainsword... might need to do more XD but i dunno if i need to spray the figure to dull it a little or do like a brush over of polish to make it shine more. Any thoughts?

As a bonus a first shot of Rarity up close on the power claws. I added some jewels in the tri pattern that she uses on her property. I might add more gems along the way but for now the claws were the most important to do.


----------



## Serpion5

I don't understand why Rarity has a jump pack? 

Nice work so far on the Fluttershy but I do think it needs some shading yet. A very light wash of sepia just so it isn't flat? And maybe a light purple wash on the pink aquila and other parts. 

But looking good.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Fluttershy looks good (and Serpion5 said it, I do wonder how it would look with a sepia and purple wash). 

Are you planning on basing Fluttershy on a grassy field or some other outdoor locale?

The white on Rarity does look uneven in some spots. Love the gems (though from this angle they don't look like sapphires--but that's probably just the light). Are you planning on shading?

@Serpion5: Your Twilight avatar has just restocked my nightmare fuel depot for the night.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Rarity ended up a jump marine since she enjoyed flying so much in the Sonic Rainboom episode (in my mind it makes sense) XD

As for the gems it might be the light, but if you look during the episodes she doesn't only use Sapphires sooo i can get away with it since i will put her mark on the shoulder.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well I have been quite delayed but I finished Fluttershy (except base) so ill wait to post that up as Im not sure on how well it will look with it. Ive been playing a few games and a few other projects that have eaten up my time to paint. 

As such I didn't want to leave my thread and so I will at least post up an image of Twilight in early stages of getting the body paint down to the right color.










Im using a Valejo blue violet for the main body and then using several others for the cloths. Anyone has any opinions on the color so far is welcome to say. I am also thinking of doing the base up in a more library form of design, Maybe find some tomes from other kits to add. If anyone has ideas for where or which ones I would listen!


----------



## Serpion5

That's looking good.  

Where will you be painting the mane and tail colours? On the cloth?


----------



## MaxDemone

This....This.....This is the only response I can give....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l8JCX9E0bEI


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Ya the mane colors will be going on the cloth and the books will get a look possibly from the book in the opening on the elements of harmony. Im not completely confident on my skill to recreate it but ill do what i can.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Angelofdeath690 said:


> I am also thinking of doing the base up in a more library form of design, Maybe find some tomes from other kits to add. If anyone has ideas for where or which ones I would listen!


Thomarillion. Look in their Catalogue >>> Dungeon Accessories >>> Workroom Accessories I (38279-9) _or_ Books and Scrolls (38279-8). The kits are made from pewter and are 5.99 Euros each.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Why did I not find this sooner? Just looked thrue all the pages, looks like a spectacular project!

I await the Twilight marine patiently, are you going to put Owloysius in there somewhere?


----------



## Lethiathan

Heresy really doesn't cut it with this blog. Such painting prowess used on my little pony marines? FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.

In other news the paint jobs good and the modelling steller.

Although the mechanicus will be called to put some red on that techmarine... It might be a my little pony techmarine, but still a techmarine.

Oh and also. Apple jack needs to be termy with assault cannon.


----------



## TheReverend

Oh god these are fantasticly hideous!! :laugh:

All jokes aside, I admire your dedication to teh cause, some tremendous work done here

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking good Angel, it's nice to see your still pluking away at these guys! Twilight has a nice warm purply glow so far, I like it!


----------



## Iron Angel

There are ads for My Little Pony all over the page.

Its like I've stepped into a bizarro version of heresy. It all looks like the right place, the banner is there, and all the buttons, but theres just... ponies. Everywhere.

I'm not sure I ever want to leave.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

I like the purple you used for Twilight. Looking good!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Im glad that people are still reading this and showing interest in it! I have no quit making them in fact I have several new ones in the making but due to RL issues and the fact they released the new paint line and we haven't gotten them out here yet means that i had to stop painting and wait for them. :angry: Im particularly looking for the Ceramite white to finish up Rarity's coat and one of the purples to work on Twilight further. 

@DoE: Im still working on figuring out the wiring for my drop pods XD!

@Lethiathan: Pinkie doesn't conform!! If i find something to use maybe i can add the red XD but for now she is doing her thing!

Also on that note since i haven't anything proper to show (everything is in process of painting or assembly I guess i can share my plan list for the eventual Pony Chapter! lol

Chapter Master - Celestia
Master of Sanctity - Luna
Chief Librarian - Twilight
Librarian - Trixie
Chapter Champion - Rainbow Dash
Apothecary - Fluttershy, nurses
Chapter banner carrier - Spike
Veteran Sergeant - Rarity (jump pack)
Techmarine - Pinkie Pie
1st Company Terminator Captain - Apple Jack
Terminators - Apple family
Dreadnaught - Granny Smith!
Veteran vanguard - Wonderbolts (Spitfire as sergeant)
Scout Sergeant/ 10th company captain - Daring Doo
Scouts (on foot, bike, land speeder tempest) - Scootaloo, Sweetie Belle, Apple Bloom, others to be named 

Singing Drop pods - Pinkie made them! sooo guess the music
Gingerbread Landraiders
Party Cannon - thundefire? XD

Any others i have missed is due to not having decided and this list will only grow! XD

I do plan to get some painting done on what i can in preparation for the new colors. Quite possibly ill get to doing the Crusaders in the mean time for waiting on colors to arrive out here.

If you have a suggestion im always free to hear it and see if i like it or not.

P.S. Cursed Tyranids bringing out models i had to buy a ton of gaunts for and assemble for play (one reason i had to slow down) XD


----------



## Svartmetall

Surely the Wonderbolts should be an Assault Squad with jump packs?

And I suggest 'Equus Terribilis' as the chapter name


----------



## Angelofdeath690

The veteran Vangaurd are assault marines @[email protected] lol they are the best of the assault marines in the chapter. Thus why they are the wonderbolts. Fyi: Rainbow was gonna join then before getting to Chapter Champion XD


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I have finally gotten a hold of some of the new paints and have begun putting them to use. Im liking a few already and some I am still on the fence with in terms of my skill to use them. But i have had time to do some bases and even get a bit further with Twilight before I can say that Twilight will be close if not finished (with the new paints i can get it done). As that is said I also have picked up the figure that will become 1st Company Captain Applejack and it is ....... Calgar XD The honor Guard will go to join the Royal Canterlot guards for Celestia.

I plan to do a bit of remodeling and have decided that all those pesky ultramarine symbols shall become Horse shoes or hooves depending. AJ shall have twin Power fists! and a hat because I hate not giving her that signature look.

With that bit of news done and the line set for CMC's to be made as well (i opened up my scouts and preparing them for assembly) once done with Twilight and Rarity (maybe even AJ) i have the first drop pod to be assembled and wired up with sound hopefully once i get more time to work on it.

Now on to some pics. 









A side shot of Dash with cutie mark on shoulder and the base being done up in a ceramite white. I like that with only one coat it covers well enough, ill be doing a second and then adding the cotton to make some clouds to stand on.









Fluttershy is officially done with her grass base. 









And here is a shot of twlight with the color scheme of her mane down the cloth. Thanks to the angle of the light its hard to see the 3rd purple color on it but it sorta is there. Its alot better with direct light hitting it. I went with a Hormagaunt purple + asuman blue wash to create that dark blue purple that is her hair. Then went with liche and warlock for the individual streaks. I am looking if anyone knows of a technique to mimic wood for the floor. (particularly the streaking)

Rarity is a no show in pics because well... she wanted to look fabulous and not be seen half done anymore lol. I had to green stuff her jump pack to seal up cracks in it but with the new ceramite white I hope to have her done and ready up soon. Just need to come up with a proper base. 

Well any and all comments are welcome and hope to have a bunch of stuff for the next update. 

Also i am building a list to show the full chapter and I put this out to any brony or even the non brony's that are just crazy XD but if you want your OC pony or a pony you feel represents you to be a marine in the *insert chapter name* since i haven't come up with it yet. Let me know and send me a pic of the pony (what type, its colors and its cutie mark, also anything that might be unique. i.e. AJ's hat or gummy for pinkie) and ill do my best to put them in if i can. Oh and if you want a specific type of marine feel free to let me know and ill do what i can.!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Saw this recipe for nalwood patterning from a guy that was doing a Tanith First-and-Only, maybe you could try it and see?

Chaos Black > basecoat Scorched Brown > Bestial Brown (draw thin lines and knots in one direction) > 2nd coat Bestial Brown (retrace lines and knots) > highlight lines with Vomit Brown > wash with thinned Scorched Brown.

I don't know how this is going to work with the new paint line though.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Saw this recipe for nalwood patterning from a guy that was doing a Tanith First-and-Only, maybe you could try it and see?
> 
> Chaos Black > basecoat Scorched Brown > Bestial Brown (draw thin lines and knots in one direction) > 2nd coat Bestial Brown (retrace lines and knots) > highlight lines with Vomit Brown > wash with thinned Scorched Brown.
> 
> I don't know how this is going to work with the new paint line though.



Thanks for the tip, ill use it as soon as i get vomit and bestial (or their counter parts in the new line) since i seem to be out of them. Twilight is almost done and as soon as i can finish those things up and maybe order in some of the books from that one site to add to the base i can call her finished (save for her cutie mark). 

On that thought i have to add the cutie mark on terminators from now on using green stuff if i remove the crux from their armor lol. Im having some interesting issues with Rarity's eyes as i think the old layer of paint on the model ate some of the details. A question for anyone. How do you highlight white? lol


----------



## LukeValantine

Thought you would find this pic interesting. Maybe it will give you ideas for future project.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@Luke: That is a nice pony one, very similar to the guy doing the ones from the blind box set. I have been bouncing the idea around of doing 1 set of honor guard as Royal Canterlot guards, 1 set as Palace Guards and 1 set as Luna's Guards. But with the upcoming wedding event ill hold off on finalizing them as there may be a set of earth pony guards that we haven't seen yet. ( or a character i will want to make) XD.

And so I shall also unveil Twilight as I feel she is finished enough for me to be happy. (The base is not complete as I couldn't get the wood technique down and i dont have the books (still looking for them) to put on the floor as my attempt at making one out of green stuff can be seen on the base lol. 








I tried to make the replica of a general looking elements of harmony in the book on the shoulder. I couldn't do the real one because its beyond my skill and its soooo small T___T. Maybe when i get better i can go back and fix it but for now thats what it is. The upper book i wanted to go into a specific design but again to small for my skill. If you can name the two books ill ive you rep! 








Also a back shot of the staff, i tried a design I saw and liked for it. I had to clean it up after i saw the shot lol to much spilling ><.

Here is a bonus couple shots of early Rarity to tide some over as I begin the process of fixing her and of finding my green stuff and making AJ's hat!








I need to work on doing my highlights against white. Ive learned that its hard to clean it up over and over without it starting to build up lol. It didn't help that i had to redo this paint job for the body 3x already so there is some detail loss in that. I wont be doing much more on the body other than cleaning up the messes at this point or risk losing to much detail.

Any and all C&C is welcome.

Also I am still open for any requests lol. (my meager skill standing) as I have some marines which will begin to assemble after the main ones are done.


----------



## jaysen

All I can say is... Oh My God!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Twilight looks pretty good. 

As for Rarity--I think you're going to have to give her a bath in Simple Green. You lost a lot of detail.


----------



## LukeValantine

Here is another thing I found that may give you ideas.


----------



## TechBaNe

Crazy fun game meets great tv show. I want to re-install Serious Sam now.

After seeing that, Angelofdeath, there's no way you can do a Luna and not give her an assault cannon :biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I second Luna with a Vulcan minigun. That was hilariously awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

How will i get a assault cannon on to a chaplain O_O uh i guess i have to go buy a terminator box earlier? lol


----------



## jaysen

Luna + Assault Cannon = teh win!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Alot of people want the assault cannon on luna and im not sure that I can get a gun to put on the chaplain but we shall see. I have been working on a set of scouts with cloaks for the CmC and I am thinking of assembly after painting them due to the weapon being so close to the body. Also need to figure out where to put the bow for Apple Bloom. 

On the painting table is Rarity who has been going through quite a few touch ups to bring some of the details back out. I want to stick a needle into one of my broken brushes and create a tool to draw the cutie mark's cleaner and easier. I am also debating on adding Rarity's hair but i think it might be to excessive on her. (opinions?)


















I tried to add the eye shadowing effect since i can't add the eye lashes. 


On the building table is my big test of green stuff. I do need to figure out a way to keep the extra green stuff that was mixed. I made my best attempt at making AJ's hat and the Terminator crux cutie mark. It was very difficult since I am a novice at best with the stuff. 










I also have done Twilights one with greenstuff but that was a lot harder and has been very tricky. (Pics pending) 

With the start of AJ that will signal the Mane 6's completion once i finish them and then I can begin the many others that need to be finished. I have made the order for a Saint Celestine figure and the wings so i can create Chapter Master Celestia. With the ending of the season I have some new ideas I have to come up with and we shall see what will happen on those.

As always C&C is welcome and any opinons or ideas are welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Angel, are those gems on the powerfist? LOL, nice find!

The assault cannon can also be obtained form the Dark Angel accessories kit, cheaper than buying an entire box of Termies. 

As for creating a brush with a needle, well, you could instead pick up one of these:
Mirco Pen
I have one and it can be a life saver at times. Works well when it's just to much a pain in the arse using a brush.

Glad to see your still plucking away at these. Keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I have seen the sakura micropens but i haven't found anyplace that have them here. Also im trying to find them in a range of color and i haven't seen if they have all the ones i need. If you know of multi color ones and a list of those colors let me know.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

I had to order mine from online. Here is a 



 with a variety pack with different colors.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@DoE: And because i forgot yes those are gems on the lightning claws. Rarity has been upgraded to captain of the 8th company. She is getting a few additions to make her fabulous and of proper rank.
Also i wish i could see what those 6 colors look like before purchasing them. Since i need specific colors >< if you have a sample from your set I would love to see them so i can see if i wanna purchase them or not.



With that bit of news and congratulations to Rarity for her deserved promotion I wanted to make a small update to show off the now completed Twilight Sparkle with her cutie mark terminator crux. 










Its not perfect but im quite happy how it came out considering XD.

Any comments or opinions on it please share!!. Im finishing up rarity's upgrade and fixing some of the details on AJ before painting begins. Also 1st company banner carrier Spike is getting coat of paint! XD he snuck his way into the line up.

Thats all for now and hope to have more up for everyone!.

Any questions are also welcome XD


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

A good attempt at it. The color's perfect and I can see you got the surrounding sparkle. 

My only critique is that the face of it isn't smooth. A wrinkle is particularly visible. Have you considered using that new liquid GS?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@Dicrel: I am fixing it currently to see if i can remove that blemish on it. 

So while I have some stuff that i just got in and waiting on other things I have good news! I finished 8th Company Captain Rarity. I added a few things and gave more jewels to her. I have to wait for the person with the jewels to come in (only on sundays) to get new ones. 











The gems are on the purity seals that were added and maybe I need more. I didn't want to go overboard since that would be unfashionable. 









Im still waiting on finding out about those sakura pens lol but for now i can go with how it is to field her. 

As a bonus for this update since I dont have AJ finished. (her paint is giving me trouble) I have a few shots of coming projects in the line.









Im waiting on the wings but i did get my Saint Celestia (yes i know) model that shall become Chapter Master Celestia XD.

Also along with her are the honor guard that will become the royal canterlot guards and their captain Shinning Armor who will be made from the Emperor's champion piece i got.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I have to admit that those red jewels on the purity seals really do look nice. I wonder if I could rationalize using them on some of my marines.... 

And when did Rarity have laurels? She didn't have them before right?

As for Celestia... bit to early to comment.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@Dircel: No Rarity didn't, i added it from the Command squad kit. Along with the seals that are all over the jump pack. I like to think i did a good job giving Rarity some nice gems lol.


As for an update, AJ is taking longer to do thanks to some problems with the paint not covering enough. Also a few other problems. As such I got off my rear and put together the green stuff for a bunch of my other ones that were waiting. Also did some work on another one that I haven't shown yet.

Now on to some pics of what i've done.

The first up is my Chapter Master Celestia. I did like many others and took the wings from the scourge kit and put them on her. I haven't found a good way to keep the cape with the cherub's as I kinda wanted to use it for part of her mane but i think i will stick with her hair and part of her back outfit becoming that. 









I did a smaller horn but longer than my others and added what i could count as a crown along her brow. I wanna add a gem or two if i can get smaller ones for it but over all it worked well.








A longer range shot of the full model front side. 







And one of her with her honor guard (unicorn ones) and Shining Armor (the emp champion).








w/o Celestia there. 

And lastly for now a shot of Shining Armor solo.











I have a few new ideas that I'll be adding to my chapter layout list but for now i wanna get AJ done and complete my Mane 6. I still have spots open for any OC's that want in as I start to work on them and pick characters from the series to fill the spots. If you want one let me know!

C&C is welcome and appreciated so i know how well people enjoy this project and what i can fix. Thanks!


----------



## jonileth

Outstanding work as always.


----------



## Pusser

I can't wait to see how you're going to make the pastel rainbow on Celestia


----------



## Lethiathan

Your paint seems a little thick and not too smooth... I'm not sure why, Just stating my feelings


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Lethiathan said:


> Your paint seems a little thick and not too smooth... I'm not sure why, Just stating my feelings



On which model? If its the Rarity one it is, mostly because i had to redo the paint a few times and instead of removing the old because i didn't want to lose the gems and additions i left it so its particularly thick on that one.


----------



## pchandler43

This is ridiculous lol


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Looking good so far. You're building up quite the army.

I'd still like to see how you attached the wings to Celestia's back. 

The GS work on her horn and crown/tiara. I can see why you had to do it the way you did it. Let me sleep on it. As for the other horns, I can only speak to Shining Armor's as that's the one that has a close up. It looks good.

Remaining on Shining Armor: are you going to remove the Templar cross or leave it as is? And I'm not sure if it's the angle, but is the sword bent?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Remaining on Shining Armor: are you going to remove the Templar cross or leave it as is? And I'm not sure if it's the angle, but is the sword bent?


It slightly is, it came like that tho. Also the cross is gonna get changed a bit using some greenstuff if i can to make the symbol his favorite uncle gave him lol.


----------



## Lethiathan

Rarity? I have no idea, I think it was the purple one, But in general the paint looks a little messy and a few details have been missed, but your scheme your ideas, by details i mean more than 3 colours on the assault marine (purple white and silver as main colours? Add some gold some bronze, just more!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well im trying to keep to the theme of each pony so i avoid using excess colors as it would affect the theme. I realize it limits what im doing with them but for some like the assault marine i add little touches to help. 

The purple one would be the librarian? A few details were missed, could you expand on which? since this set is the first time ive done marines and im trying out a bunch of techniques i hadn't done on other models before. 

Maybe i can find something to add to it but in particular that Assualt marines paint job was already running thick due to my own mistake so i didn't want to go crazy with paints on it.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Ok I know I'm going to get slammed for this, but this stuff is just terrible. Aside from the Brony nature of the theme (which I'll never get) the painting and conversions are just bad. Your paint is way too thick and no details are even attempted. 

Seriously, try harder to actually paint the items on the model and not so much make them look like MLP.

I'd really like to give more constructive advice but there's not much to work with here. Sorry. I'm truly not trying to be a Dick. I know it's hard to tell.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

DeathKlokk said:


> Ok I know I'm going to get slammed for this, but this stuff is just terrible. Aside from the Brony nature of the theme (which I'll never get) the painting and conversions are just bad. Your paint is way too thick and no details are even attempted.
> 
> Seriously, try harder to actually paint the items on the model and not so much make them look like MLP.
> 
> I'd really like to give more constructive advice but there's not much to work with here. Sorry. I'm truly not trying to be a Dick. I know it's hard to tell.


Its your opinion and I take no offense to it. As for the comment on the models themselves. I honestly am not trying to win a painting award with them. I wanted the theme to be MLP FIM and that is what im putting them toward. If i skip details to get them closer to that goal then im content with that. 

I do know my painting skills are lacking and on many the paint is heavy so it doesn't look that great. Also as i stated i am not one to normally use greenstuff. This is the first time i have tried modelling anything with the stuff. Normally im just filling in things. 

I thank you for at the very least looking at them and commenting. Even if its negative or you don't understand the reasons i did it. lol 

I am enjoying the idea of the project and i do look forward to fielding my odd little army in full and making someone react with much the way you did. "OMG WTF ARE THOSE!!!" ^^ right before i kill them! lol


----------



## Lethiathan

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Well im trying to keep to the theme of each pony so i avoid using excess colors as it would affect the theme. I realize it limits what im doing with them but for some like the assault marine i add little touches to help.
> 
> The purple one would be the librarian? A few details were missed, could you expand on which? since this set is the first time ive done marines and im trying out a bunch of techniques i hadn't done on other models before.
> 
> Maybe i can find something to add to it but in particular that Assualt marines paint job was already running thick due to my own mistake so i didn't want to go crazy with paints on it.


I know what you mean, but i think the soft armour should be another colour, and I find some of the details a bit off for me, and I can't generally see highlights, but i'll let the details off as its your army, your colours


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So first things first, I want to thank everyone for my thread reaching 10k views. I know most of those are people randomly looking at the thread because of the name or curiosity. But even still I am happy that people enjoy it and care enough to take a look. So Thank you very much!.

Now in honor of this marker I took the last few days to touch up a few things and so i could display this properly I would like to show off the complete AJ (without base) since i had to strip it down last minute. The base is there but no paint remaining or flock. But to make the honor best I get to also display the collected Mane 6 together in a group shot.









I was trying out the imperial primer but i dont think it mixed well enough to sit on the base.(thus why im removing it and redoing it)


And now for the somewhat Anniversary shot of the group. 









A second shot.









And with that I just need to create the proper bases for AJ and Dash and they will be collected. I know as some said my detail work isn't the best or that i dont have enough choices of colors but as was the original plan for this. I use the color scheme given to me by the ponie's themselves. 

C&C is welcome and I hope to continue on this project and get a full chapter done properly. (Maybe even improve my skill at painting and sculpting)>


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

So that's what AJ looks like. 

I have to agree that the orange is the right one. However, I'm wondering if a white undercoat would have worked better? Especially for the yellow. I can see some areas where it needs touch up (the banner piece for the yellow and the gauntlet for the orange). The green works well (from the Gala?).

I'm not quite sure what to say about the gold iconography. Generally, those should stand out and be a contrast/highlight, but I'm not sure silver (or any other metallic) would work any better with the orange.

As for the primer on the base... I have to ask, did you wash it thoroughly? The release agent can keep paint from staying there. Then again, I haven't used the primer yet, so I can't speak to its quality.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well Its been quite a while for me to update this along with having to do the other logs that I haven't been able to update. But i wanted to get to this first and foremost since even tho I haven't played with this army yet I have fun making the ideas and trying to create them. 

After having finished the Mane 6, I had to work on other things and have been busy/slacking in getting things done. A few of the projects for here are almost done and I hope to get the pics up soon. 

To answer Dircel: Yes its a Gala stye design. 

Also at the urging of Dircel I am gonna try to start updating this regularly with a bit more 'in progress' stuff added in. I was deterred from doing so since some people don't like 'not finished' work being put up. Ill be also adding some fluff things and possibly proper descriptions on what I did to convert things if they are added. (Hopefully ill be able to get stuff up weekly, baring schedule and time consumption)

Thank you to all those who read and keep up with this log and thank you for your time!.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Haha, nice to see them all together now, nice little apples on Apple Jack?

They are definitely a different group of "Marines" that is for sure and I am sure you will get that "OMG WTF IS THAT!"

How many more do you have left? Sorry, not really up to date on the theme these guys take after =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Thanks DoE and yes those are apples. I decided that (as time consuming as it is) to try and make all the Terminator Crux's into their cutie mark which means using green stuff to do it. 

As for how many i have left. I have in works the Chapter master, part of the first company. A scout set, some vehicles and a few squads. All will be customized in one way or another. Oh and the honor guards. I haven't picked up all the things for each one and with the price increase im gonna have to wait on some since they also got caught up in that switch over to finecast. 

I just wish I could get enough time to paint (and get some of your skill) XD so i could make them better than my skill limits. I will (and I mean will) make sure to get some shots up of what I have been up to tomorrow as I am pretty beat today.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Alright so as promised it's nothing amazing in terms of updates, but I did manage to almost finish one of the ones i had been working on. Its also one I have been keeping in the dark about until now. 

Unveiling the banner carrier for the Pony Marines. 









I might need to add another coat of wash as it didn't take all the knooks. The banner is also blank at the moment because I will be taking a bit of time to do this flag. 














And here is a back shot of some of the spikes going down his back and tail. I didn't want to do the small ones as it would end up looking like a chaos marine too much.









The purple used was the same as Twilights purple (Valeho color) and the greens are a set of scorpion green and goblin green.



Now the other piece I have been working on is the Chapter Master. I had posted a few shots when I finished putting her together and after a few problems with her arm I can finally start painting her.









I am really trying to get the white to be even and cover it all. So I have been taking my time in getting the paint even.









One with a bit more color added in than just the white. The trickiest part will be doing the multi color hair and cloths. 

I am looking for a good tip to doing the wings better aside just going little by little with the black wash. If that is the only way, then I will do it but if there is a simpler way then ill go with it. 

C&C is always useful and any thoughts or ideas are welcome.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Spike looks good (paints still a little thick though). 

I can see the Scorpion and the Goblin, but what is the aquila painted with? Doesn't look like either or a mix of. 

Spike's backpack has some spotting--is that wash or do you need to touch up?

As for Celestia... I'm a bit confused. Did you actually undercoat with Chaos Black? Why not with Skull White or that new Ceramite color?


----------



## Serpion5

To wash white, use watered down shadow grey or whatever the new equivalent is. 

Failing that, a careful blue wash. Do not use black wash for something like this though.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@ Dicrel: The last green was one im testing for celestia's colors. Its from Valeho i forgot the name. As for the spots, its probably wash since i have been using the waterdown color more on celestia than when i did spike. And no i didn't undercoat it with black lol thats all primer. The white coats going on now are the undercoat and paint for the armor, which is made up using all the whites i have. Ceramite and white scar, then touching up over parts of it with the skull white.


@ Serpion: I see, ok ill give it a shot i just washed it in the black then repainted over it with a lighter brush to leave some of the depth on it. I assume i am to water it down to wash level?

Also good to see you again Serpion5 i was afraid you got bored of my little doing's.


----------



## Galahad

See, this is why I'm glad I came back.

Brohoof /)


----------



## Zetronus

is it me or is MLP infecting everything?!

... I suppose i shouldn't complain.... it could be worse...... it could be care-bares!


I can just see it now.... Ultra Marines with fuzzy ears..... and pretty patterns on their chests instead of an imperial aquailia


----------



## Angelofdeath690

(\ Brohoof back! to Galahad and welcome back XD.


And to Zetronus there was a joking going around with my friends about either Ogre Care bears with their own tummy marks or some kind of scary necro or tyranid version XD


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Zetronus said:


> is it me or is MLP infecting everything?!
> 
> ... I suppose i shouldn't complain.... it could be worse...... it could be care-bares!
> 
> 
> I can just see it now.... Ultra Marines with fuzzy ears..... and pretty patterns on their chests instead of an imperial aquailia


if they are gonna be fuzzy bear things i think they would have to be space wolves. 

if you wanted to make the ultra marines look really silly you could give them white hats and pants and they could be smurfs. except the commanders... his pants are red. and dont forget the one and only blue sister of battle.

i know what im gonna be working on after my orks :biggrin:


----------



## Galahad

Spike needs a flamethrower though, at least a hand flamer. Even if it;s just for show


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I am actually working on seeing if i can get one on him and painted up XD it was a good suggestion!


----------



## Azezel

How did I not see this before, I suppose I generally skip over threads with 'Space Marine' in the title, but still...

Bravo Sir!

Makes me feel somewhat less alone and weird about My Little Bretonnian Knights (no, really).

Have all the rep I can give you!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Azezel said:


> Makes me feel somewhat less alone and weird about My Little Bretonnian Knights (no, really).


As they say: Pics or it didn't happen.

I have a number of images in my head--one is Bretonnian Knights in the usual regimental colors, but their horses are a rainbow of pastel colors (with their cutie marks being replaced by heraldry); the horses being replaced by the ponies themselves (in terms of scale, the ponies are slightly larger, but it could be possible); or is there something else that you have done?

EDIT: Nevermind. I just read through your project thread.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Thanks Azezel, i hope you enjoy my work and you stick around till i finish at some point lol. I did see your knights and they look great, the cutie marks were crisp and i wish i could have gotten mine so clean. k:

On to the update for this week, I have had some computer troubles and thanks to that I only have a few pics to update with. Also a bit of trouble with my Celestia, her arm just wont stay on all the time. I have fixed it and even attempted to pin it (with little success) so i used some greenstuff and superglue and if that fails ill have to try one more thing with another person's help. Till then ill continue working on her properly with the paint doing what it can. 









I tried my best to mix the colors to create her multi-color pattern. I used four colors from the Valeho line. 










I need to mix my gold a bit better to make it a more solid color on the boots. 


On the recomendation of Galahad I refit spike with a hand flamer and have to paint it up. Thanks to you for reminding me of the idea!

C&C is always welcome.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Those are actually good color matches for Celestia's mane. I don't suppose you'd consider hitting it up with glitter to get that sparkle effect?


----------



## Azezel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Thanks Azezel, i hope you enjoy my work and you stick around till i finish at some point lol. I did see your knights and they look great, the cutie marks were crisp and i wish i could have gotten mine so clean. k:


Thank you kindly, Sir. S'nice of you to say.



Dicrel Seijin said:


> Those are actually good color matches for Celestia's mane. I don't suppose you'd consider hitting it up with glitter to get that sparkle effect?


No - what you need to do, old man, is to get yourself some Vallejo Metal Medium and drybrush that on nice and light. It adds sparklyness without the obviousness of glitter.


Also, if it were me, I'd cut the dove from Celestia's hand (or perhaps remove the hand entirely), add one of these and paint it up as Philomena.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Azezel, that is an interesting piece. Maybe i could use that instead, i had intended to just paint the dove to match the color scheme for ease. I will need to look into how that fits in since its a right arm and the removal of the left hand is needed lol but i will bear it in mind. 

As for the metal vallejo medium vs glitter, i will look at that as well once im done finishing the cleaning up of the armor around the spots i painted. I will make it sparkle one way or another tho!


----------



## Serpion5

Celestia's turning out nice, are you going to try blending the colours at all? 


Also, GALAHAD! Is a BRONY?! Does Jezlad know? :rofl:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I might make an attempt to blend them a little, but im unsure on the best method lol. Any tips? I worked hard to get the choice of pallet to match which is always hard ><


----------



## Serpion5

Careful trasitioning is the only way I can describe the method. Ideally you'd go for mid colours in stages until it was complete. 

This would require you to change the order of your colours however. So instead it would go Green, Blue, Pink. That way you'd have green into turquoise, turquoise to blue, then blue to purple, then purple to pink. 

Alternatively, just do flecks of the neighboring colours on the edges of the borders. So on the edge of the blue section you would have small flecks of pink and vice versa. As well as this I'd consider adding some toning to the colours. Have them darker towards the top and lighter towards the edges would look better in my view. :good:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Was gonna add wash or highlights after this stage but ill see what i can do about the flecks idea since i can't change the order. I went from the image XD


----------



## Azezel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Azezel, that is an interesting piece. Maybe i could use that instead, i had intended to just paint the dove to match the color scheme for ease. I will need to look into how that fits in since its a right arm and the removal of the left hand is needed lol but i will bear it in mind.


Mm, that is a right hand, that's why the first suggestion was to just cut out the dove and glue the hawk to the original hand.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Azezel said:


> No - what you need to do, old man, is to get yourself some Vallejo Metal Medium and drybrush that on nice and light. It adds sparklyness without the obviousness of glitter.


Oh, I did not know such a thing existed. I'll keep this in mind if ever I need to do anything sparkly.



Azezel said:


> Also, if it were me, I'd cut the dove from Celestia's hand (or perhaps remove the hand entirely), add one of these and paint it up as Philomena.


@AoD: Do it. My jeweler's saw hasn't tasted any resin or metal since your commissar. (Considering I'm playing Orks, I really should do more kunvershuns.)


----------



## Azkaellon

Prometheus41k said:


> Were you stoned when you started this project?


I thought so at first.....but now im looking at it i have found a new foe to bomb the living $#(@ out of on the table top......

On a side note this will be one of the funniest army's ever to play again.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Azkaellon said:


> On a side note this will be one of the funniest army's ever to play again.


We'll see. I asked AoD about using allies and he considering having his 597th Valhallans supported by these Pony Marines. I myself might field CSM dedicated to Khorne or Catachan IG (as human mercs--orks would only respect 'umies with biceps as big as theirs) in response.


----------



## Azezel

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, I did not know such a thing existed. I'll keep this in mind if ever I need to do anything sparkly.


It's fantastic stuff - right up there with Devlan Mud in terms of 'liquid talent'.

It is simply aluminium particles suspended in 100% acrylic resin. Applied like a paint it gives a shine brighter than Mithril Silver, or drybrished/stippled it makes anything shiny/sparkly.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Soooo I know this update is delayed for a bit and I appologize. Ive been planning a trip that i will be leaving on next week. Thanks to that I will have a week break from this update to the next as I will not be anywhere near my figures. In lew of that I tried to push what i have painted to the point where i can go enjoy my vacation and now worry about the fact that I forgot to paint something. With that said there will be a bunch of different angle/lighting shots for this one as I added the suggested metal medium. It went on a bit thicker than i expected so when not in the light it seems to kill some color.










I did put it into the light and it came out looking a bit better tho.


























I decided to add it to the hair too as it was the same style as the outfit. 










As for the other suggestion made, due to her hand being a left and the one with the falcon was a right I put off for now the idea of swapping it. I am looking at other ways to do it but for now ill leave the dove as is. 

Also following an earlier suggestion I did swap spikes weapon and here is a shot of it.










Comments and suggestions always welcome and I will be checking in during the trip. See you all when I get back for the next update XD (Hopefully its the royal guards and a more finished Celestia.)


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

Hahahahahahahahhahahahaha, soooooo funny!! I love it! You have the best way of thinking, this hobby is for funs, and you havings fun!! +rep.....


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

The Vallejo Metal Medium does have an interesting effect. It kind of reminds me of porcelain glaze--the one that creates that translucent Mother-of-Pearl. I wonder how that would look over Ceramite White? I wonder if you could use it for lenses? 

While I can see it on her cape, I can't really see it on her hair. It's more the angle of the pic than anything else. 

BTW, have you weathered her halo or is that just an effect of the light?

Spike's flamer looks good, but have you considered adding purity seals, parchment, or gems?


----------



## Galahad

Looking good. Here's some inspiration for you






Weird, didn't want to imbed...


----------



## Serpion5

Well that was certainly an interesting effect using metallics. 

Consider experimenting by simply adding small amounts of silver or something to the colour. It may be a tad less overpowering. That's generally the method I use. 

Also Gal, that was... awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

@Galahad: I thought I'd seen all the mash ups, good find. It reminds me that with my projects mostly done, I have to finish my story.


----------



## Serpion5

Dicrel Seijin said:


> @Galahad: I thought I'd seen all the mash ups, good find. It reminds me that with my projects mostly done, I have to finish my story.


Yea. You do. :threaten:


----------



## Azezel

Yes - you did put the Metallic Medium on a tad thick - like any other paint (okay, it's not technically paint, but you know) it almost always needs to be thinned before application.

Not that it doesn't look good - just not what I had in mind when I suggested it.

Re: Spike's flamer. As a Sisters of Battle player I've painted a ton of flamers in my life and I always think they look better with some good schorch-marks on the nozzle.

Give it a wide drybrush of light brown, then a narrower drybrush of dark brown near the tip, then a final drybrush of black right at the tip.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

When i do it for Luna's effect ill be sure to thin it out a bit lol. I agree on the thickness, i didn't think it was going to come out that way when i saw it on the brush.

As for the video, i love it Galahad.

Az do you have any pics of your flamers? I have a vague idea of what you suggested but ive not done burn marks before.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Serpion5 said:


> Yea. You do. :threaten:


Part 2 is in rough draft form. Part 2 covers Twilight's arrival in town to just after the luncheon with AJ and the rest of the Apple family. (I still need to ID all the food.) I'll finish it up after I'm done painting Zodgrod.

@AoD: re: pics of flamers with scorch marks. Yes, you've seen them. Crack open the SM codex to the picture gallery. The flamers (and meltas) have scorch marks on their barrels.


----------



## Azezel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> When i do it for Luna's effect ill be sure to thin it out a bit lol. I agree on the thickness, i didn't think it was going to come out that way when i saw it on the brush.
> 
> As for the video, i love it Galahad.
> 
> Az do you have any pics of your flamers? I have a vague idea of what you suggested but ive not done burn marks before.


I don't have any Flamer pictures handy, but I used the same effect on my Canonness's Inferno Pistol. Black at the tip, fading to brown.










Note also the highlighting with Metalic Medium on both the gold and silver parts. Nice and thin so it's shiny, but not obvious.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

ok seeing that i can see what i can do to mimic it for the flamer. As for the medium, if i do things with metal design like parts of her armor i will try the thinned out one. The obviousness is probably better for the cloak tho XD so i guess it sorta worked out in the end.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

And I am back from my trip, well technically i did come back earlier in the week but I have been busy with cleaning and a bit of painting happily. I have to say my visit to a few GW stores were very good and i got a bunch of stuff I haven't been able to get elsewhere back here. Anyways back to why people are here!

I got to fixing up the flamer on spike and although its not as small a point as the sister's flamer in the pic. 










I think it came out not to bad considering the brown is hard to see on the brass. 

On to the finishing up of Celestia. I wanna get her done right and so i will be doing some of the cleaning up and washes after I get everything else down finished lol.


















I am thinking of adding the metal mixture to the halo on the back as that is acting as her cutie mark. I couldn't bend the metal sadly to make it look more like the proper sun. 

I think the cotton came out well on the base to make it look like she is floating above the air without having to mount it on an elevated stand. I need to add some wash to the armor and clean it up then i can at the very least say I am happy with it and begin work on the next part of the army. (I do need to get on those regular marines which will be background ponies and stuff XD) Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hello AoD,

Your painting has improved, I can see it in your last couple pics! Well done! Your questions about the flamers is quit easy really, I included a pic if your interested. First paint the end with gold, then wash it was badab black. Then follow up about 3/4 of the way up with asumen blue and levithan purple wash. Finally top it off with devlan mud and or a lighter coat of badab black again and walaa.

Hope that helps and keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Hmm that seems quite easy, ill have to try that with the other flamer's i am sure I will have to make XD. thanks DoE!


----------



## Azezel

Celestia's starting to look pretty good.

If I may though...

Well, it's just one man's opinion, but I cannot see the sun Princes as light-skinned. Luna? You'd better bet she is pale, but not Celestia. Consider giving her brown skin...

As for her cutie mark. Perhaps if you put a layer of greenstuff over her right spaulder to smooth it off that'd be a good place to paint her cutie mark on?

Finally - her eyes are... er, a little bit crazy-looking. I'm damned if I know how to fix that, but it is worth mentioning. (The model itself has closed eyes).


Oh, finally, finally, if you're wondering which model to use as Luna, how about this one?










She's got that suitably dark 'n' creepy vibe to her and the empty left hand is an ideal place to add a gun or some such.

I got mine from here.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

On the first point thanks XD

As for skin tone, I would agree that maybe a tanned color might be appropriate but two things put me to where I am now. As a 'space marine' her skin would resist being tanned lol. Also Celestia is a white Alicorn lol so i debated on it and decided to leave her fair. 

I agree on the eyes and i thought about just closing them when i noticed they were probably closed. But this way...she is staring into your soul and judging [email protected][email protected]

For Luna I have on order a Terminator Chaplain that I will convert with a few things into her. That model is a nice one and if i do a 'out of armor' version then ill consider it quite a bit lol.


----------



## Galahad




----------



## Azezel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> As a 'space marine' her skin would resist being tanned lol.


I'm no expert on Astartes, but I had apprehended that, amongst their enhancements was skin which almost-instantly adapts to radiation of all kinds, including tanning to counter sunburn and skin cancer?

In any event, I wasn't suggesting a suntan, I was suggesting a naturally dark skin tone - but we each of us have to follow our own hearts and yours says white pony=caucasian human, and I can respect that.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I have that image Galahad and i would use it with my army XD


I don't Know if my brain can expand into trying to do a dark skinned character @[email protected] lol im still getting the hang of Caucasian people lol.


----------



## Galahad

I figured you'd like that. ;-)

honestly, coat colors aside, I always felt humanoid depictions of Luna should be pale and Tia should be tannned...I mean, Luna never comes out during the day and is a goddess of the pale silver moon, meanwhile Celestia controls the golden sun and is out in the day soaking up the rays

Plus it gives better contrast against their armor colors


----------



## Svartmetall

True; but since the whole thing is a reference to the original 'toon characters, I suspect it would be more canonical to keep the skin colours matching with the original pony's hide...


----------



## Galahad

You get the same effect from just having their armor the right color.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I can go back and adjust it, im not confident in doing tanned skin.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I think it's fine, but if you want to darken the skin, have you considering using one of the flesh washes? One or two (and probably not any more) washes, letting dry between, would probably work.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius

Dicrel Seijin said:


> We'll see. I asked AoD about using allies and he considering having his 597th Valhallans supported by these Pony Marines.


Ciaphas Cain: _*HERO OF EQUESTRIAAAA!!!*_


----------



## Angelofdeath690

lol well it would work out since he has been known to deal with whoever is needed to survive (aside tyranids and the green glow and chaos of course) so a strange chapter of marines is nothing lol. He was with the reclaimers and they are a (techmarine) style space marine group.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well now comes the time for an update that is overdue once more =.= i seem to be bad at this whole keeping schedules. I make no excuses, i put my effort into doing the guards and in all honesty they were harder than i thought. The paint job was supposed to be simple but then it felt to simple and i started messing around with some colors. 

I decided since there are both white and 'grey' color unicorn and pegasus guards that I would do half/half of each set to make them work. So for the unicorn set i started with I made it like that tho the banner isn't finished yet. I do need to do some wash adjustments but for the most part i got the color scale i wanted. 










I am worried that the white doesn't detail well and its why i started to add colors in to try and fix it. I am avoiding using the washes heavily but it might come to that. 


















For some reason the picture will not rotate. But this is a close up image. (and I just noticed the spot on the handle >_< cursed thing). 

My emperor's champion who will become the captain of the Honor Guard is also just needing paint which I ran out of primer and have to get some more. 

In the mean time I have a few shots of the next project once these are done. 

Introducing Reclusiarch Nightmare Moon!










I used a Terminator Chaplain and added the Scourge wings and a chaos lord cloak to give it the appropriate feel. 










I do have to fix the terminator crux as i forgot to remove it before i put the things on it. I dont look forward to having to do that but I feel it should be done to add the green stuffed cutie mark. Granted it will be the same one i have to do on the regular chaplain that will be Luna.


Any comment and critic is welcome and if there are any good ideas on dealing with the guard in particular please feel free to share.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So I am not on time as usual with this one XD (no surprise) but I have been working on Shining armor since I had him painted up and Luna (Nightmare moon's) Terminator cutie mark is giving me trouble I needed a break. I did learn that shining armor's color pallet is way worse than twilight. I have gotten to a point with him and need a bit of help to get to the end. Soooo










This shot in particular is of what will be matched to his mane color. I used a white base and used Asurman blue wash over the white to get the one on the left. The darker color is shadow grey. 

The effect i was going for is this.










A few more shots of the rest of the model.










The last shot it seems for some reason the color's have blended in the shot. Im still working on those before i do the mark and the finer details. Any suggestions on color scheme's or if it looks right as is are welcome and hoped for.

Also at the same time as I am prepping for a possible upcoming game for them. With that in mind i have a few shots of things that have jumped up in the list of things working on. 










The party cannon going under construction.

Also headed to the painting shop before it can be wired up to play its music is Pinkie's drop pod!










I do plan to add some designs on its exterior. Maybe some streamers hanging off it and a few other bits.


I hope to have some table shots of the game to post!


----------



## Galahad

LMAO, sweet! I cannot wait to see the results, man.

PS, I always read your posts in fluttershy's voice because of the avatar.


----------



## Lethiathan

AoD, im not sure exactly what it is about your models, but parts of them look awsome, like the honour guard, but others look Meh, particularly on the yellow, maybe a sepia wash or a glaze of Lamenters yellow? Just never looks right. Other than that of all looks good. Doesn't mean I won't report you to the inquisition for heresy.... But hey were all heretics here


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@Galahad: That is ....um very good! XD Maybe i need to start working on the fluff to this chapter and all the fun that will bring!

@Lethiathan: If you mean on the Emperor champion, thats not yellow thats Shining Gold lol. It might be the lighting emphasizing the yellow in the gold but dunno. I could give it a wash to dim it a bit but i think that might hurt some of the color choice. As for reporting me, they have to catch me first! muahahaha *lightning flashes*

Also on an edit side note I will probably be using Icy blue for Shining Armor's light blue hair piece lol. just wanted to add that before i forget


----------



## Lethiathan

Not on the emporers champion, on models in general, like on the chest piece of the honour guard.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Ah that, well that has an odd explanation on it XD. So i was looking for a symbol for the chapter and instead of destroying all the U's from the ultramarine figures I decided to use them as the Horseshoe mark that is used for Celestia. Its bright golden yellow. As i dont wanna use gold for obvious reasons (overuse XD) i went with the yellow. Sepia might darken the yellow which would change the composition from Bright yellow to a dark yellow. If you have a good way to mimic bright yellow or a way to change it without losing the brightness im willing to hear it out.

BTW thanks for feedback XD it helps alot.


----------



## Lethiathan

Sepia than lamenters yellow, It'll darken it and give a darker tone around the edges, then the glaze will brighten it back up


----------



## SGMAlice

The TDA Chaplain looks awesome!

His wings are a little wonky and set too low down in my opinion but still, he looks damn good.

Alice


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@lethiathan: hmm ill have to get some lamenters then, ill look into it.

@SGMAlice: thanks! and i know the wings are a bit low but sadly when i put in the cape on to the back and make it sit over the wings it pushed it down a little. It still looks ok in design and its sitting well on it so i dont wanna try pulling it off and trying again and possibly ruining the wings in the process.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Looks like I'm going to have to re-assemble my artillery to meet yours on the field of battle this Sunday. :aggressive:

I do see what you mean about the blues blending together in the cape. I know it goes against the color scheme (and I know you rarely go against color scheme), but consider using the Icy Blue stripes to separate the Asurman and Shadow Grey. As is, there is little contrast and if you hadn't told me, I would have thought the shading was inconsistent.

It will be interesting to see more of the blues and grey on him. Right now there is a bit too much purple and I'm thinking more of Rarity than Shining Armor.


----------



## Azezel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Also headed to the painting shop before it can be wired up to play its music is Pinkie's drop pod!
> 
> 
> I do plan to add some designs on its exterior. Maybe some streamers hanging off it and a few other bits.
> 
> 
> I hope to have some table shots of the game to post!



I suppose you have considered painting your drop pod in the scheme of Twi's balloon, right? Pink and gold with purple swirls and whatnots all over. I think it'd work.


In any event, I continue to be impressed and gladdened by your actually sticking to this project and seeing it through.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

My original plan for the drop pod was to do one in pinkie's colors and have a Smile Smile Smile design on it. It will also play said song when opened up. 

This other idea does intrigue me and maybe for a second drop pod ill use it and have it play the theme song lol.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So a small update since i did promise some shots of the game on sunday. 
It was a four way match free for all and made up of Necron/Ork/Chaos Demons + Chaos legion/Pony Marines. 










A shot of my deployment zone, the large purple tank was borrowed from the Ork's to count as my Land raider that was needing to be assembled. 

The armies were 1500 point and I wont bore everyone with the exact build make up but I put together most of my figures i could use. My command squad couldn't be fielded due to the HQ cut off. (But they cheered on the rest of the chapter from the sidelines. 









Chapter Master Celestia leading her honor guard into combat. 










The party cannon comes in. ( i gotta get some paint on it now)

And a few shots of the other armies.











And for the update itself so that this is a proper one. I worked on the colors and although the pictures dont do it justice i have made the blues slightly different. 










In the last shot, the left blue is a icy blue with a asurman blue wash over it in a few coats. The 2nd blue next to it is a Regal blue and might blend to much with it. Then its another small band of the icyblue/asurman that is hard to tell because of the blend. The bright blue is an icy blue and the far right band is another icy/asurman. I still have to touch up the paint on the body and do the shouder pad cutie mark and then wash it up. I haven't decided on the sword and how i want to do the power on it. 

Any comments and critique are welcome. 

BTW: The ork's won that match 2/2/2/3 so a revenge match must be made!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Angelofdeath690 said:


> In the last shot, the left blue is a icy blue with a asurman blue wash over it in a few coats. The 2nd blue next to it is a Regal blue and might blend to much with it. Then its another small band of the icyblue/asurman that is hard to tell because of the blend. The bright blue is an icy blue and the far right band is another icy/asurman. I still have to touch up the paint on the body and do the shouder pad cutie mark and then wash it up. I haven't decided on the sword and how i want to do the power on it.


I should have looked at this Sunday when I had the chance. What confuses my eye are the folds of the cloth. I can't tell if you've washed the recesses or if that's the light and shadow.

As for his sword, I thought you were going to use his color of magic? (You could do a green glow to suggest Changeling influence....)



Angelofdeath690 said:


> BTW: The ork's won that match 2/2/2/3 so a revenge match must be made!


My objective was 2pts. And I got First Blood, Linebreaker (in two different deployments--yes, the grot in the Kan was cowardly for hiding in the forest), and I'm pretty sure I got Slay the Warlord when my lootas shot the Demon Prince off the bridge (can you ask S. if it was his Warlord?). If so... :victory:

J. was over today. He's willing to come for the next Games Day and field his Orks alongside mine. He's up to about 1,500 at this point (they're purple). We can do apoc. :wild:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Well I wanted to update the thread since its behind by quite a bit. I haven't stopped working and have been looking for a few tools to do better cutie marks. Also have been working/playing with my guard who have gotten quite the bolster in rank. I will post there to show what has been added in the coming days and I will make sure to updated this thread with pics of the terminator squad that is on its way to start being painted. 

The other reason i haven't done more work is because im having difficulty with my airbrush, which i plan to get resolved this week.

Thanks for reading/watching and hope to update more for everyone!


----------



## alasdair

This army is delicious

Bro-hoof!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Nice going there! It's great to see this project is still going!

What sort of design will be on the drop-pod? The one that she painted on the barn in the song? That would be awesome!

Good luck with the rest of the army! :victory:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Lord_Murdock said:


> What sort of design will be on the drop-pod? The one that she painted on the barn in the song?


Hmm, I don't believe that particular image came up in discussion. Good idea though.

Last I heard, it'll be Pinky Pie pink with streamers, banners, and such emerging from the top. AoD also had the idea of having confetti cannons. Oh, and "Smile!" painted on the assault ramp doors, but not on all of them. I think Pinkie Pie's cutie mark will be on one of the doors.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

@Lord M - I did think about that but that is a hard template to place on the drop pod. 

So far its the Smile smile smile design and possibly doing Twlight's balloon. 

I actually will have updates soon as the paint is going up on the drop pod and much of the terminators are being set up (mostly their cutie marks) and Luna's finally gotten hers on too but my camera decided that its battery wanted to die on me so im charging it atm. 

Also i've begun work on the fluff of the chapter and the heroes that are within it. (Which has slowed down painting)


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Just a quick update for now:

I will have to repost the pics and show some of the work on the other pieces but i figured since it looks like the site is up again I will have to get back into the swing. I have been working on some of the fluff and hopefully i can put it up as well!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I believe this is what it would be called to Necro a thread lol? After a long while and several revamps of things I have returned with only a handful of updated things. Most were stuff i worked on in other armies but I still love this one and have worked a bit on it. I will be trying to put a few of the pics up when I can and finish a couple squads once the local Rogue Trader tournament finished up this weekend. I gotta paint stuff for that one first since its time sensitive.

That said I am wondering if since its been a while and many new things have popped up. For those that were interested in this thread and its content, any new ideas for pieces to adapt to the pony marine concept. 

((I may or may not be adding wings to my Twilight lol im on the fence with that one)) 

I did add some Wonder bolt Veteran vanguards to the list of actually painted models.

Hope to get stuff back to being posted again!!! and hope anyone new enjoys the 'fun' of this.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Angelofdeath690 said:


> I believe this is what it would be called to Necro a thread lol? After a long while and several revamps of things I have returned with only a handful of updated things. Most were stuff i worked on in other armies but I still love this one and have worked a bit on it. I will be trying to put a few of the pics up when I can and finish a couple squads once the local Rogue Trader tournament finished up this weekend. I gotta paint stuff for that one first since its time sensitive.
> 
> That said I am wondering if since its been a while and many new things have popped up. For those that were interested in this thread and its content, any new ideas for pieces to adapt to the pony marine concept.
> 
> ((I may or may not be adding wings to my Twilight lol im on the fence with that one))
> 
> I did add some Wonder bolt Veteran vanguards to the list of actually painted models.
> 
> Hope to get stuff back to being posted again!!! and hope anyone new enjoys the 'fun' of this.


You have pictures? There is another guy that does the WarPony thing as well. I forget his name but if I find the link I will post it and you can check out his stuff too.

EDIT: Found it. Here is the link.


----------



## Pusser

We're going oposite routes. He's doing Marines sculpted/painted as MLP, I am doing MLP sculpted/painted as Marines (and various other inhabitants of the 40k universe).

I've been a fan of this log for ages


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Thanks Pusser for being a fan. I only avoided doing the pony figures way because of 2 reasons. 

1. I am horrible with green stuff lol

2. Ive seen someone do it so well that I honestly couldn't do it any better and would always compare it with his lol so I would feel bad..

Originally this was gonna be a sister of battle army but I couldn't (still can't) afford a SoB army as it is so I went with the marines. The pics shall come soon (hopefully) of the new pieces that I have done. Im trying to finish a couple of them so i can do a squad shot as well and get the cutie marks done.

Your stuff is great Pusser I like the little details you do!.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Pusser said:


> We're going oposite routes. He's doing Marines sculpted/painted as MLP, I am doing MLP sculpted/painted as Marines (and various other inhabitants of the 40k universe).
> 
> I've been a fan of this log for ages





Angelofdeath690 said:


> Thanks Pusser for being a fan. I only avoided doing the pony figures way because of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. I am horrible with green stuff lol
> 
> 2. Ive seen someone do it so well that I honestly couldn't do it any better and would always compare it with his lol so I would feel bad..
> 
> Originally this was gonna be a sister of battle army but I couldn't (still can't) afford a SoB army as it is so I went with the marines. The pics shall come soon (hopefully) of the new pieces that I have done. Im trying to finish a couple of them so i can do a squad shot as well and get the cutie marks done.
> 
> Your stuff is great Pusser I like the little details you do!.


Either way it is still a fun thing to watch and they all at some point for some reason have made me smile.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So... I know it has been a while and I always apparently say that so I shall just post picks instead. lol

I've been working on my Tyranids for the last long while due to the planned release and so a lot of my pony projects got moved to the side. I did finish some and shall post them up for viewing aside the ones that are in my army showcase.(psst can look there too) as I will try to post more shots as they are done. 

I will post updates here tho and so without further ado, I present the Great and Powerful Trixie!










back shot -










I will be doing the cutie mark, just trying to get enough versions of blue to work with it and to get enough confidence to make it.

Comments and thoughts are welcome as always.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Just a shot of some of the Wonderbolts. I know I may never use my Veteran Vanguard after the new edition. But I enjoyed these models and so I decided to try and start work on them once more now that Trixie is done and I am just working on some nids and deciding what models become who. 

Trixie's cutie mark was hard to do and doesn't contrast well. I might need to outline it with white or something. As for these shots, from right to left I will name them off, several are planned but not started. Shown by the fact their helmet is still unpainted.

Rapidfire, Soarin, Spitfire, Surprise and Fleetfoot. 

I would want to do their cutie marks but to be honest they are hard (and changing) so I decided to just let them stay as they are.


















Hopefully I can get the color scheme's done and put up. I am a bit sad as I found out that my Derpy wen't missing and I am saddened by the fact I might have to make a new one.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So um...ya I did a test run on one of the marine scouts using Babs Seed's color scheme and well... I think even Chaos gods would cringe at it. lol I will post a pic of it later in all its horor but I am curious. For those that know the material. (MLP half) would it be better to just make their armor be their coat color and do like a pauldron or something in their respective mane colors. Or for those that don't know but have painted marine scouts. How do you usually sort color schemes across them?


----------

